# Just got my new perry's no peep



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Been hearing a lot about the new sight called Perry's no peep, Since for the past 20 years I have been working about 15 hunting shows a year, I thought I had seen it all. I have tried a couple different peep eliminator sights and haven't been impressed. My accuracy suffered in each case and I am not willing to give up accuracy for anything. At 58 years old my eyes are getting weaker and I'm having a hard time focusing at close distance. So my search for a peep eliminating sight continued till today.

Just got my Perrysnopeep. It took me less time to set it up than tying in a peep sight, and I can get a peep tied in pretty quick. Within 10 shots I was grouping 2" at 20 yards. I used to circle my peep around the sight aperture which is pretty good, but perry's method is quicker and it shows immediately if you are torquing the bow. Knowing that your are torquing the bow before you take the shot will improve your accuracy without improving my ones level. My son who has much better eyes than I happened to be practicing with me. Somewhere around 9pm he said he had to quit as he couldn't see his sight any longer any longer. I shot another 15 minutes then quit.

Bottom line, the sight is Built like a tank with easy to use micro adjustments. The fiber optics are as bright and protected as most. It has already improved my accuracy as. I can use a pair of glasses and not have to worry about a peep sight. I can see much clearer in low light. It seems that the big boys like to play 15 minutes before sunrise or 15 minutes after sunset. I would say especially for an archer over forty, This is a couple hundred dollars well spent.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I just got a new sight, but I'm interested in the add-on rear sight that he has in the works.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Glad you like it. Spent quite a bit of time with Perry on the phone and he seems like a great guy and I hope his product takes off. Glad to hear he is now offering just the rear sight so you can continue to use your choice of sight.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I know what you mean. I am in a quandary as to which bow to put it on. I put it on a Hickory creek HD23. The string angle is such that my peep is elongated 3/4" just to be able to see the extreme sight aperture. With old eyes this sight is the answer. But now that I see how it improved my accuracy by showing me the torque I want it for punching paper. And then there is my xforce for 3D. Since i really like the extreme bow sight and already have them on my bows I think I'll be buying the alignment part. For $300 I'll be able to take care of all three bows. To Think yesterday I was ***** en about $200 for a new sight.LOL This thing works


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah no doubt. I just ordered mine from Perry himself. This thing looks awesome and i cant wait to get it. Its a lot of sight for 219.00.


----------



## Lungbuster 76 (Apr 30, 2011)

Perry sent me a perrysnopeep a few weeks ago to try. I am not one for change and didn't think I would like it. I shoot it for about a week and fell in love with it. I like it so much that I just ordered a 2nd one from him. I have been shooting for many years and this sight made me a better shot in less than a week. Not only did it improve my shooting, it also takes away worrying about peep rotation and increased my bow speed more than 5fps. I love this sight and won't shoot anything else now, and with Perrys customer support I see myself shooting these sights for a very long time! Thank you Perry.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I will be doing a very comprehensive review after mine comes in and I get to use it. It just seems like the missing link to the compound bow. I think it will be invaluable for hunting but I also see its use at 3d and shooting through those dark lanes to the target. In a short while he may just have one of the hottest thing going here. He was boxing it up while he was talking to me on the phone and shipped it today for me. Thanks Perry - "YOU THE MAN" !!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review. May have to give on of these a try.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Thanks for the review. I just got a new sight, but I'm interested in the add-on rear sight that he has in the works.


Hoping 3 weeks? Waiting on the machine work. Will have a black or green,Left handed or right handed model!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

First of all I am not a dealer - just thoroughly impressed with this sight. My PNP sight was delivered today and later in the day got to put it on my bow. I will have more to say in the coming days but this is what i know at this time. Its very well built and it took me no more time to set it up than any other sight. I was totally blown away at how it shows torque and the big thing is that it gives you alignment in both directions. Just adjust the Alignment Pin where you want it to the right of the top pin (for right hand shooters) but ONLY after you get the top pin sighted in - simple as that. I was shooting out to 45 yards in no time and its so easy to see the pin's because once you settle into your shot sequence that alignment pin is there and part of the shot and you just know that the arrow is going where its suppose to go. With each shot you gain another degree of confidence. I thought i might get confused with that extra alignment pin but it never messed me up at all. You already know what that pin is there for so its just second nature. 

I started out still using the peep and then just took it out and made some fine adjustments from there and that's it. To go with no peep all you you do is simply anchor your nose just a bit to the right side of the string, rh shooters. This thing is awesome. So much so that I already ordered a few of his new Alignment Pin Only units to put on my bows that already have sights because i don't see myself shooting without this on my bows - ever. This is really something to check out. Even if you want to keep using your peep you can do that if you want or until you get comfortable to remove the peep like a set of training wheels for your youngster learning to ride a bike. But your going to gain some speed without the peep. I'm only a 31.5" dl guy and I need all the speed i can get. Sorry - had to say it. But I already told one Friend of mine about this sight today and I told him that if he buys one and doesn't like it I will buy if from him. And now its in writing.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Thanks for the review. I just got a new sight, but I'm interested in the add-on rear sight that he has in the works.


Why not look at the Hind Sight ??? I've been shooting them for years and they have greatly improved my shooting. From what I can see, the Perry sight is just a modification of the Hind Sight with one tiny modification.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Because this thread is about the PNP sight.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

There are some different flavors out there, obviously. But the one I prefer is one that is less busy within the sight picture itself and is built as beefy as a quality upper end sight is. The PNP just seems to be there without you realizing it's even there until you lock your eye on your pins.


----------



## Rail Operator (Dec 18, 2010)

After using Perry's No Peep for the past few weeks I will say that I am totally impressed (and it takes a lot to impress me). This bow sight works great! The sight was thought out very well. It is easy to set up, has a lot of adjustability, light weight, and the workmanship is top-notch. 
Perry's customer service is also great. He definitely goes out of his way to make sure that you get all your questions answered and explaining his product. 
I was not crazy about dropping $219 for Perry's sight, but I will say that the more I use it the more I become convinced that it is the best money that I have spent on a product in a long time.
For all of you that have an interest in Perry's sight but are having reservations about the product and/or the cost, give it a try. He will return your money (this definitely made me more comfortable hearing this when I was on the fence to try it out).
I have it mounted on a left hand Darton DS-3800 and I can't wait to start hunting with it.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Hoping 3 weeks? Waiting on the machine work. Will have a black or green,Left handed or right handed model!


Great to hear! Got a price point set yet?


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

bowhuntrrl said:


> Why not look at the Hind Sight ??? I've been shooting them for years and they have greatly improved my shooting. From what I can see, the Perry sight is just a modification of the Hind Sight with one tiny modification.


I have looked at the Hind Sight, but I wasn't impressed with it. I like the idea of PNP much better.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

TTT For a fantastic product and equally great customer service. Well done Perry!!! Thank you for a great product!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

BTW Perry, I dont want 3 more of your APO (Alignment Pin Only) sights anymore. No No. Please put me in for 6 of them sir. Black only. Goes with anything.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> I have looked at the Hind Sight, but I wasn't impressed with it. I like the idea of PNP much better.


PNP $219. APO (alignment pin only) $109.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like may 22 The new Perrys no Peep will be out! I will up date the website with Pictures!


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd really like to get my dad back into archery but he complains that he can't see the pins. He wears glasses when he reads and if he puts those on he complains that he can't see the target. Would this be something that may help? Thanks for any advice


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

LUCKYDUX said:


> I'd really like to get my dad back into archery but he complains that he can't see the pins. He wears glasses when he reads and if he puts those on he complains that he can't see the target. Would this be something that may help? Thanks for any advice


YES! When you use a peep sight your aiming eye has a peep sight very close to your eye...then your eye must focus on the target pin...then focus on the target. With Perrys No Peep your Dad will focus on PNP located on the bow riser then the target. PNP has proven very beneficial in this type of situation, As written in the starting thread by Thirdhandman. Thanks so much for this important post! Perry Williams


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> YES! When you use a peep sight your aiming eye has a peep sight very close to your eye...then your eye must focus on the target pin...then focus on the target. With Perrys No Peep your Dad will focus on PNP located on the bow riser then the target. PNP has proven very beneficial in this type of situation, As written in the starting thread by Thirdhandman. Thanks so much for this important post! Perry Williams


Absolutely positively would help your dad!!!!!!!!. I started this post 2 weeks ago. At 59 years old" in a couple days, hint hint perry, I have been shooting a compound bow with a peep sight for well over 30 years. If I could just not have to worry about low light it, or a turning peep sight, it would have been worth every penny. I am now totally convinced this is a much better system than anything I've shot so far. I have been shooting 50 to 75 arrows a day for the past 2 weeks. Something I haven't done in a long time. Archery is just plain fun again. I've only been shooting to 50 yards with it, but at fifty yards I can hold a 6" group. To me that's fun. Thanks so much Perry for rekindling the old fire.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:smile::set1_applaud:


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

The only thing I don't like is the fugly design and weird green anodize. Excellent concept though.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ttt for PNP.


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks so much Perry!! I mentioned it to my dad and he didn't shoot me down so that usually means he would like to try so I'll be ordering one for him.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

How about some pictures


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

hunting NH said:


> How about some pictures


There are 2 pics on website www.perrysnopeep.com The new sight will be done May 22 I will have all new photo's then! It will be worth the wait! Thanks for the post! Perry Williams


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

carrothead said:


> The only thing I don't like is the fugly design and weird green anodize. Excellent concept though.


New models will be out May 22...also in Black. I will have new pictures on my website soon after May 22. I think you may like the "Alignment pin only" model,thanks for the post!...Perry


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Best of luck to perrys no peep, I shot the hind sight for a while and was hard core in love with it. Everyone told me to quit wasting time on a unproven thing and use what works, a peep. I did switch back and don't regret the switch, we need some good shooters to commit a year to the perrys no peep and see if it really makes them better. The hind sight made low light conditions way worse than a peep and lighted pins so I have a feeling unless you have lighted pins on the front and back of the perrys no peep you will have the same problem. Plus when you aren't looking through the string you are looking down the edge of the arrow which will cause problems at longer distance.


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

Padgett I am uncertain of the validity of your post since it's your opinion based on no actual use of the product, so what is the value added for us reading it? We need actual users telling us how it works not some conjecture by someone that used a similar product and your experiance may be extrapolated to apply to this product too.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Glad some of you guys like your Perry sight! I'm glad to see a new guy doing well and I hope his product does well.


----------



## macks234 (May 8, 2007)

perrys no peep said:


> Hoping 3 weeks? Waiting on the machine work. Will have a black or green,Left handed or right handed model!


good i thing i would like to try the rear add on to but dont think it will work on hunting hogs at night i think i would be able to see my front pin but not the back pin


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

carrothead said:


> The only thing I don't like is the fugly design and weird green anodize. Excellent concept though.


 The design is what makes it work. Green is a camo color, and if the deer can see your sight it ought to be a dead deer. He could make it in mossey oak but then you would probably want treebark. Way to many colors and camos to stock them all. Anodize doesn't chip or crack.
Since you don't like the design and color I have a challenge for you. Keep all your time. Design a sight to your satisfaction, machine it out of 6061 aluminum keeping all your time. Now, paint it what ever color you want and pay yourself $10 per hour for everything it took to complete the sight. 
Now that you are over $500 I bet that design is looking pretty sweet and the color is acceptable.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

Perry, what is the new model going to have or be updated with from the current model?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I haven't noticed on the website or if anyone mentioned it in this thread, does the PNP have 2nd & 3rd axis? :dontknow:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

macks234 said:


> good i thing i would like to try the rear add on to but dont think it will work on hunting hogs at night i think i would be able to see my front pin but not the back pin


 The PNP I have is drilled and tapped front and back to put in lights if you hog hunt. For deer hunting, every state I've hunted in, they will work fine without a light. By the time you need a light it is poaching time.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'll be looking



perrys no peep said:


> There are 2 pics on website www.perrysnopeep.com The new sight will be done May 22 I will have all new photo's then! It will be worth the wait! Thanks for the post! Perry Williams


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> I haven't noticed on the website or if anyone mentioned it in this thread, does the PNP have 2nd & 3rd axis? :dontknow:



Anyone? :dontknow:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

no 2/3 axis adjustment from the looks of it.
I do like this idea though...with a few adjustment options, this has the "Perfect" hunting sight potential.

I look forward to your new updates and good luck.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I spoke to Perry on the phone a while back and no, there is no 2nd or 3rd axis adjustments. I do like the concept, just needs a little refinement to the design.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

No - it doesnt. However i have ordered 6 of the APO only models to use with the bows that i have 3rd axis sights on. Of those 6 i do have a couple ready to send to friends that want to try out. The bow i have the whole PNP sight on is dead on though out to my third pin which is at 45yds. Its just a great concept that really works and it doesn't clog up the sight window even on the sights that you already have. 





Christopher67 said:


> I haven't noticed on the website or if anyone mentioned it in this thread, does the PNP have 2nd & 3rd axis? :dontknow:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Padgett said:


> Best of luck to perrys no peep, I shot the hind sight for a while and was hard core in love with it. Everyone told me to quit wasting time on a unproven thing and use what works, a peep. I did switch back and don't regret the switch, we need some good shooters to commit a year to the perrys no peep and see if it really makes them better. The hind sight made low light conditions way worse than a peep and lighted pins so I have a feeling unless you have lighted pins on the front and back of the perrys no peep you will have the same problem. Plus when you aren't looking through the string you are looking down the edge of the arrow which will cause problems at longer distance.


The lighted pins are for indoors (poor lighting conditions) (Ground blind) "ONLY" I can shoot PNP at night when i can barley see my white target in the yard! I don't know where the arrows hit till I walk up to the target!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

macks234 said:


> good i thing i would like to try the rear add on to but dont think it will work on hunting hogs at night i think i would be able to see my front pin but not the back pin


There are holes for the front and rear lights in pnp.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

2xR said:


> Perry, what is the new model going to have or be updated with from the current model?


Looks like around May 26 now! Just smaller... many choices from dominant eye...non dominant eye....black...Green...APO (Alignment pin only) It is much better looking with really cool profiles. Little hard to explain here but new pics will be on the website soon after!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> I haven't noticed on the website or if anyone mentioned it in this thread, does the PNP have 2nd & 3rd axis? :dontknow:


If third axis is a concern Yes use PNP "Alignment pin Only" version to add to your favorite sight! I hit the same at 25 as i do at 45 using pnp!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Karbon said:


> no 2/3 axis adjustment from the looks of it.
> I do like this idea though...with a few adjustment options, this has the "Perfect" hunting sight potential.
> 
> I look forward to your new updates and good luck.


Yes, But if you purchase my "Alignment pin only version" you can add it to your bow sight!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Looks like around May 26 now! Just smaller... many choices from dominant eye...non dominant eye....black...Green...APO (Alignment pin only) It is much better looking with really cool profiles. Little hard to explain here but new pics will be on the website soon after!


Will the APO have a ring around it? If so, will it be offered in different sizes to make sure it is not smaller than the existing sight ring?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The validity of my post is that I am a hunter and when it gets dark you have to have a light to illuminate the pins that you want to see and if you have two sets of pins you have to have two light sourses which means two sets of batteries which means more crap that can go wrong. When I shot a hindsight I had light on the pins and could see them but when it got dark enough the hind sight would vanish and I couldn't line anything up because I couldn't see it. If you are lee and tiffany and you stop taking shots because the camera can't get a perfect picture you will be fine but I hunt until I cant see the outline of the buck and with a peep and a g5 light on my spothog hog-it I can shoot as long as I feel like sitting. I hear guys bragging about how their sight can shoot in near dark situtations without a light on it because the fiber optics are so good but when it gets dark enough you can't even see your pins before you pull the bow you need a light.

There is no doubt that the perrys no peep will work and be very accurate but it will have its share of issues just like a peep does and everything else, it ain't perfect nothing is.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> If third axis is a concern Yes use PNP "Alignment pin Only" version to add to your favorite sight! I hit the same at 25 as i do at 45 using pnp!



Do you plan on adding it to the PNP in the future?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Will the APO have a ring around it? If so, will it be offered in different sizes to make sure it is not smaller than the existing sight ring?


Alignment pin only version will always be outside of your sight ring (for sure) no need for a ring around it, that's the magic of how the alignment pin locks you on target with your target pin!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Alignment pin only version will always be outside of your sight ring (for sure) no need for a ring around it, that's the magic of how the alignment pin locks you on target with your target pin!


I realize that the rings aren't needed to line the pins up. I was just worried about the APO ring being smaller than the sight ring, therefore obstructing the sight picture. For example, I have a 6 pin sight with a large housing and short sight radius so the APO housing would need to be the same size or larger in order keep from blocking my bottom pins.

Does this make sense?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I cant wait to see the new versions in the new colors.I also wasnt a fan of the color but definitely like the idea behind it.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Padgett said:


> The validity of my post is that I am a hunter and when it gets dark you have to have a light to illuminate the pins that you want to see and if you have two sets of pins you have to have two light sourses which means two sets of batteries which means more crap that can go wrong. When I shot a hindsight I had light on the pins and could see them but when it got dark enough the hind sight would vanish and I couldn't line anything up because I couldn't see it.  If you are lee and tiffany and you stop taking shots because the camera can't get a perfect picture you will be fine but I hunt until I cant see the outline of the buck and with a peep and a g5 light on my spothog hog-it I can shoot as long as I feel like sitting. I hear guys bragging about how their sight can shoot in near dark situtations without a light on it because the fiber optics are so good but when it gets dark enough you can't even see your pins before you pull the bow you need a light.
> 
> There is no doubt that the perrys no peep will work and be very accurate but it will have its share of issues just like a peep does and everything else, it ain't perfect nothing is.


Using a lights on pins at extreme low light conditions "WILL NOT WORK" If you try PNP I promise you will be amazed how it performs in low light...PERRY WILLIAMS


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> I realize that the rings aren't needed to line the pins up. I was just worried about the APO ring being smaller than the sight ring, therefore obstructing the sight picture. For example, I have a 6 pin sight with a large housing and short sight radius so the APO housing would need to be the same size or larger in order keep from blocking my bottom pins.
> 
> Does this make sense?


Your Question makes perfect sense! The APO is 6'' away from the target pins. Your view will be limited to "your" sight ring only! I Promise you that. The APO has a 1.5'' ID. Hold a circle with a 1.5 ID 6 '' away from your sight and you will see the answer. Very important Question! Thanks,Perry


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Will the alignment pin only work with a slider HHA sight?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Padgett said:


> The validity of my post is that I am a hunter and when it gets dark you have to have a light to illuminate the pins that you want to see and if you have two sets of pins you have to have two light sourses which means two sets of batteries which means more crap that can go wrong. When I shot a hindsight I had light on the pins and could see them but when it got dark enough the hind sight would vanish and I couldn't line anything up because I couldn't see it. If you are lee and tiffany and you stop taking shots because the camera can't get a perfect picture you will be fine but I hunt until I cant see the outline of the buck and with a peep and a g5 light on my spothog hog-it I can shoot as long as I feel like sitting. I hear guys bragging about how their sight can shoot in near dark situtations without a light on it because the fiber optics are so good but when it gets dark enough you can't even see your pins before you pull the bow you need a light.
> 
> There is no doubt that the perrys no peep will work and be very accurate but it will have its share of issues just like a peep does and everything else, it ain't perfect nothing is.


 This is the best sight I've ever used for both target shooting and deer hunting. By the way I currently have about 25 bows at this time. I've been in the archery industry since 1993 as a manufacturer. I've seen a lot. The only issue I see is it was designed for target shooters and deer hunters. I don't believe it would be any good to a poacher.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

John316 said:


> Will the alignment pin only work with a slider HHA sight?


John: Are you speaking of a single pin sight that you adjust one pin up and down for the yardages? If it is a single pin sight it will only work at the one yardage you set.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> John: Are you speaking of a single pin sight that you adjust one pin up and down for the yardages? If it is a single pin sight it will only work at the one yardage you set.


Yes that is what I was referring to. Thank you for the info.


----------



## macks234 (May 8, 2007)

i live in texas i hunt hogs at night and it is not poaching we can hunt hogs 24-7 365 days a year just would like to know if the alignment pin with a light and my spothog sight with a light would work good i like the idear of shotting with my non dominte eye.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

....count me in....one rear sight..thank you!


----------



## TREBORYERF (Feb 20, 2010)

So It won't work with a single pin slider sight? Also what if you shoot with both eyes open and focus on the target and blur your pin how will that work,would I still be able to line up the target pin and the alignment pin?I only ask because I noticed you could set it up with right or left eye dominate.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

John316 said:


> Will the alignment pin only work with a slider HHA sight?


No sorry!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Good Luck to Shannon Spann at Bedford this weekend! First national tournament with PNP. 4 weeks ago Shannon didn't even know what Perrys No Peep was,now he will only shoot with PNP on his bow. Get on the podium brother!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

macks234 said:


> i live in texas i hunt hogs at night and it is not poaching we can hunt hogs 24-7 365 days a year just would like to know if the alignment pin with a light and my spothog sight with a light would work good i like the idear of shotting with my non dominte eye.


Example: If you use your left eye to aim, but you are shooting right handed...No you must buy PNP Non-dominant eye version. But it will work great with your spot hog for dominant eye shooting.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TREBORYERF said:


> So It won't work with a single pin slider sight? Also what if you shoot with both eyes open and focus on the target and blur your pin how will that work,would I still be able to line up the target pin and the alignment pin?I only ask because I noticed you could set it up with right or left eye dominate.


Your dominate eye will take over and you will adjust PNP to get the dot-to-dot view at full draw every time. Not sure if i answered your Question the way you wanted?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ttt for PNP!!!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes! I have a dominant eye version or a non-dominant eye version. Black, Green,Right handed,Left handed Thanks for your post,Perry


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

hey perry, how soon can you get me at least one of my apo's? im itchin to get one on my comp. bow.


----------



## Hoyt flyer1 (May 15, 2011)

Hey Perry, I heard alot about your sight..Made in America Good luck!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

perrys no peep said:


> Good Luck to Shannon Spann at Bedford this weekend! First national tournament with PNP. 4 weeks ago Shannon didn't even know what Perrys No Peep was,now he will only shoot with PNP on his bow. Get on the podium brother!


So how did Shannon do using the PNP in the tournament?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

i heard that they closed the course due to lightning and it (and im sure the rain to) messed a whole lot of shooters for with finishing.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm am partnered up with Bow-a-constrictor bow presses! Made in America too. PNP.... Bow-a-constrictor "The best America has to offer!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Perry: When can I get a APO for my pse. I put the VanHandle death grip on it and wanting to see how good this combo is going to be.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

using a torque less VanHandle grip with the PNP. good combo. i think your gonna like that one.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, Made in USA partners - not to be confused with "business partners". Simply put I got my first PNP a couple weeks ago and now I have six of the APO's on order because they work that good. And they are Made In USA which is a big one to, plus if you need to speak the owner - "he is in the store" right here in the USA, not in China, not in Mexico or anywhere else and he is a great guy to work with. Personally I don't see Perry being able to make them fast enough before to long here. I can see this one catching on. Ever shoot a rifle without a rear sight because thats kind of what we've been doing all these years on our bows. With the PNP you don't even realize its even there when your looking through your sight window because nothing is in the way obstructing your view but its there just to the right of your top pin. I would love to be able to say hey folks if you buy one and you don't like it I'll buy it from you but I would still have to order mine because once you use one you'll see the confidence that you will gain from it. And then some of folks just try things just to try them and then get rid of them for some reason and thats fine to. Try it with a peep first and then when you feel ready you can take out the peep and made some minor adjustments from there. And prepare to gain some speed to. And you'll never again have to worry about that peep not being there at the moment of truth and you will see your pin's a whole lot easier in lower light situations. This sight made a believer out of me. I guess you gathered that by now. lol. 






perrys no peep said:


> I'm am partnered up with Bow-a-constrictor bow presses! Made in America too. PNP.... Bow-a-constrictor "The best America has to offer!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Sale!!!! on Perrys no peep (version you see on my website now) $169 New PNP will be $219.reg price call me 315-245-1538 Perry


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

Can you really use this sight with your "non-dominant" eye? In other words, I am right handed. I draw my bow with my right hand, and aim through a peep with my right eye. If I get the Perry's No-Peep, can I use my left eye to aim?

If so, don’t the sight pins need to be offset to account for the decreased angle from your offside eye to the target the farther away the target is? Something like this:









If I have an existing sight that I like, can I just purchase the "Alignment Pin Only" and use that with my existing sight, or do I need to buy the whole package?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

MA_Bowhunter said:


> Can you really use this sight with your "non-dominant" eye? In other words, I am right handed. I draw my bow with my right hand, and aim through a peep with my right eye. If I get the Perry's No-Peep, can I use my left eye to aim?
> 
> If so, don’t the sight pins need to be offset to account for the decreased angle from your offside eye to the target the farther away the target is? Something like this:
> No the pins are NOT offset The alignment pin and target pin are parallel to your center shot (Minus bow torque) I am right handed ..right eye dominant and I aim with my left eye. The APO is for dominant eye aiming only! You need the non-dominate eye PNP for your situation. Call me any time,Perry Williams 315-245-1538


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Would a TightSpot quiver be able to mount to this?*


----------



## u812sds (Nov 5, 2009)

met perry at the sportsman show in syracuse 2 years ago. great guy told me to come to his shop try one out before i buy it should have now im gonna have too after reading this see ya soon perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> *Would a TightSpot quiver be able to mount to this?*


Yes I think so. The picture on my website is a non-dominant eye model with extra long windage adjustment. The dominant eye model has 1.3'' shorter horizontal rails. Many new pictures will be added to the slide show as soon as the new PNP is done (very soon) Thanks for the post! Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Perry: When can I get a APO for my pse. I put the VanHandle death grip on it and wanting to see how good this combo is going to be.


Just waiting for machine shop now...very soon!


----------



## Lungbuster 76 (Apr 30, 2011)

The more I shoot my Perrys nopeep the more I love it! I just posted my best 3-D score (at 50 yard max) last weekend. And the more I talk to Perry, the more I am thankful that I have found this great product! This sight is the best sight on the market. Anything that makes archery funner and makes you a better shot is well worth the money!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like June 7 The new Perrys No peep will be done....I apologize to my customers for the delay. I do have the current model on Sale for $169. in green www.perrysnopeep.com


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Looks like June 7 The new Perrys No peep will be done....I apologize to my customers for the delay. I do have the current model on Sale for $169. in green www.perrysnopeep.com



Whats the new one look like?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> Whats the new one look like?


 Smaller fwd sight ring...different z brackets...nice profiles...stubby rails dominant eye version...matching 8-32 allen head cap screws...Flat black or green...recessed fiber optic tube...ect.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Smaller fwd sight ring...different z brackets...nice profiles...stubby rails dominant eye version...matching 8-32 allen head cap screws...Flat black or green...recessed fiber optic tube...ect.



Interesting, thanks Perry. :thumbs_up


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

Perry, can you post up a photo (or a link to a photo) of the "the non-dominate eye PNP" device you mention above? I looked on your website, but couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Perry says what his no peep does. "Perry's no Peep does what Perry says." Sweet!:dancing::banana::RockOn:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

MA_Bowhunter said:


> Perry, can you post up a photo (or a link to a photo) of the "the non-dominate eye PNP" device you mention above? I looked on your website, but couldn't find it. Thanks.


The picture is on the website www.perrysnopeep.com "Photo's"


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

How much does it weigh?
Could you clarify if you make or plan to make a rear sight to adapt to your present sight?
Could you add a better pic to your websight that portrays looking through the sight and seeing both pins?
did I miss the reply about Tight Spot quiver compatibility?
thanks,


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

pirogue53 said:


> How much does it weigh?
> Could you clarify if you make or plan to make a rear sight to adapt to your present sight?
> Could you add a better pic to your websight that portrays looking through the sight and seeing both pins?
> did I miss the reply about Tight Spot quiver compatibility?
> thanks,


I will weight the new pnp and apo when there done. Not sure about the tight spot quiver but I think it will fit. Its almost impossible to take a picture of the rear alignment pin and top target pin with a camera ,the lens will only focus on one or the other,that is why my home page picture shows you exactly the view you will see with pnp at 25 yards. Website will have all new pics when the new pnp is done! Thanks...Perry


----------



## incendiaerus (Apr 12, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Been hearing a lot about the new sight called Perry's no peep, Since for the past 20 years I have been working about 15 hunting shows a year, I thought I had seen it all. I have tried a couple different peep eliminator sights and haven't been impressed. My accuracy suffered in each case and I am not willing to give up accuracy for anything. At 58 years old my eyes are getting weaker and I'm having a hard time focusing at close distance. So my search for a peep eliminating sight continued till today.
> 
> Just got my Perrysnopeep. It took me less time to set it up than tying in a peep sight, and I can get a peep tied in pretty quick. Within 10 shots I was grouping 2" at 20 yards. I used to circle my peep around the sight aperture which is pretty good, but perry's method is quicker and it shows immediately if you are torquing the bow. Knowing that your are torquing the bow before you take the shot will improve your accuracy without improving my ones level. My son who has much better eyes than I happened to be practicing with me. Somewhere around 9pm he said he had to quit as he couldn't see his sight any longer any longer. I shot another 15 minutes then quit.
> 
> Bottom line, the sight is Built like a tank with easy to use micro adjustments. The fiber optics are as bright and protected as most. It has already improved my accuracy as. I can use a pair of glasses and not have to worry about a peep sight. I can see much clearer in low light. It seems that the big boys like to play 15 minutes before sunrise or 15 minutes after sunset. I would say especially for an archer over forty, This is a couple hundred dollars well spent.



Is there a maximum distance to be found between the two sight windows, IE the further away the two windows the better?









http://www.perrysnopeep.com/SIGHTING.htm


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Much R & D was done with concern of the distance between the alignment pin and target pin. Moving them apart further seems like it would be more accurate but not necessary,or better. The .019 pins side by side 6'' apart give you extreme accuracy...nothing like you have ever experienced before. The distance makes it easy for your eyes to focus on both pins.I know that's not the best explanation but If you use PNP you will understand what all my customers are saying! Thanks for the Post...Perry


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Its pretty obvious that you only have so much distance available to use anyway but the bottom line is that it works. Not just kind of works - it flat out works great. You will see things you never saw before in your sight picture. Like more of your target, a crisper picture, brighter pin's and if you even think about torquing your bow or mainly if you grip it wrong you will see it. Way to go Perry - you done it now!


----------



## NoahAU (Aug 27, 2007)

Just spoke with Mr. Williams today and got put on a list for the APO. Really nice guy! Can't wait to try it. Have any of you used it with a .010 fiber optic sight?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

To all my customers sorry for the delay on new sights...2-3 weeks? After this production run this should not happen again. I still have some current models left on sale $169. Thank you for your patients...Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Good luck Shannon... IN state championships Sunday June 5...Take PNP to the podium !


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Picture???


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

twn417 said:


> Picture???


2-3 weeks i will have new pics on website when the new PNP is done! Thank you ...Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes,there is a longer version for wish bone type risers Hoyt..Martian...ect (Apo and PNP)


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Buddy send me some feed back...I'm sure you will love PNP,Thanks again ,Perry


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

Very Interesting! This just may be my next archery purchase...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Much R & D was done with concern of the distance between the alignment pin and target pin. Moving them apart further seems like it would be more accurate but not necessary,or better. The .019 pins side by side 6'' apart give you extreme accuracy...nothing like you have ever experienced before. The distance makes it easy for your eyes to focus on both pins.I know that's not the best explanation but If you use PNP you will understand what all my customers are saying! Thanks for the Post...Perry


 Perry you are absolutley right!!
Using a peep sight the archers eye is the same distance from the front pin as using the PNP. With a peep sight there is nothing to show when the archer is torquing the bow. In addition to lining up the eye with the pin it shows when the bow is being torqued before one takes their shot. On a twenty yard broadside shot on a deer, torquing a bow is the difference between getting a double lunger and a gut shot.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Still waiting parts for "New" Pnp I apologize to my customers. This not how i want my company to run, but the machine shop is over whelmed and I no choice but to wait.Hope to be done soon...Thanks ,Perry


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

didn't read thru everything,do you have a rear sight avaiable to use with the sight I now use?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

yes he does. he will have them within a month from now i think. i have some on order myself. these things are the nuts. i started with the whole PNP and then when he came up with the APO (Alignment Pin Only) i was all over it. 




sddeer said:


> didn't read thru everything,do you have a rear sight avaiable to use with the sight I now use?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

give him a call. his number is on his website. great guy to deal with. and great cs.


----------



## fishmasterdan (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you offer a 7 pin model? It seems that way on your web site, but I only see a 3 pin picture? Any news on a delivery date?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

subscribing to the thread...I am interested.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

For those doubting or waiting, IME, the concept works. It is better than a peep, and better than a Timberline No Peep or Anchor Sight. Much easier to use, get used to, and use in a quick shot situation.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

fishmasterdan said:


> Do you offer a 7 pin model? It seems that way on your web site, but I only see a 3 pin picture? Any news on a delivery date?


I put 6 pins on a PNP Not sure about 7


----------



## fishmasterdan (Jun 12, 2011)

perrys no peep said:


> I put 6 pins on a PNP Not sure about 7


Off the site
"Available up to 7 pins
.019 or .029 Pins 
colors: Black or Green"
How do I order a .019 7 pin black? and are they in stock? I am new to Archery so I hope my questions are not to stupid.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

fishmasterdan said:


> Do you offer a 7 pin model? It seems that way on your web site, but I only see a 3 pin picture? Any news on a delivery date?


If you prefer a 7 pin sight or have a decent sight I would suggest you save $100 and buy the alignment pin only. Perry does make a great sight. But if you already have a good one paid for, just get the alignment pin for about $100. This will save you over $100 so you may purchase more www.thirdhandarchery.com products.LOL


----------



## fishmasterdan (Jun 12, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> If you prefer a 7 pin sight or have a decent sight I would suggest you save $100 and buy the alignment pin only. Perry does make a great sight. But if you already have a good one paid for, just get the alignment pin for about $100. This will save you over $100 so you may purchase more www.thirdhandarchery.com products.LOL


I only have a dorky 3 pin sight and I would like to have a 7 pin, so I need a new sight anyway I look at it, thanks for the comments. I am still trying to learn the accessories stuff.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

sddeer said:


> didn't read thru everything,do you have a rear sight avaiable to use with the sight I now use?


Yes when the new sights are done....in a few weeks


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

I will have the New Perrys No Peep done July 6th Thank you so much for your patience,Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Will pick up parts from machine shop tomorrow 6-21-11....then to anodizing! Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

Will the alignment pin work for a HHA slider? Didnt read through the whole thread so if this has been covered sorry... I only shooting 1 pin sliders so thats the reason asking.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

no - it will not work on a slider style sight. 




dbowling said:


> Will the alignment pin work for a HHA slider? Didnt read through the whole thread so if this has been covered sorry... I only shooting 1 pin sliders so thats the reason asking.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 6, 2004)

that sucks that it will not work with a slider, I also have an HHA and Tommy Hogg, best sliders out there IMO.



DBLlungIT said:


> no - it will not work on a slider style sight.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

it will not work with a slider sight, thank you. Perry.


----------



## bbutler316 (Aug 20, 2008)

Perry,

Does the cost for your sight change based upon the number of pins requested? I'm interested in 5 pin setup. Thanks.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bbutler316 said:


> Perry,
> 
> Does the cost for your sight change based upon the number of pins requested? I'm interested in 5 pin setup. Thanks.


Perry is in Asia visiting his girl. He will be back this week. I don't know the Price but the more pins the more expensive.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

$5 for per extra pin....


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

New Perrys No Peep and Alignment Pin Only version is ready tomorrow 7-6-2011!


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Perry when are yiu going to post pictures of the new rear and front sight


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> Perry when are yiu going to post pictures of the new rear and front sight


 I will try to get Pictures up loaded tomorrow. Sorry so busy putting new sights together. Thanks,Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

New sights were sent out 7-6-11....waiting to hear feed back! New pictures on www.perrysnopeep.com


----------



## Colorado_Hunter (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi perry. I don't see a picture of the just the rear pin setup. (could easily be missing it though) Are these available yet? Thinking about getting one for myself and my son. Thanks!


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Colorado_Hunter said:


> Hi perry. I don't see a picture of the just the rear pin setup. (could easily be missing it though) Are these available yet? Thinking about getting one for myself and my son. Thanks!


Check in "photos"


Does my sight attach to the rear sight bracket?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, this looks interesting. But I have a few questions.

I am left handed and left eye dominant. I like to tie a small serving knot in between my peep sight and kisser button to use as one more aiming reference point. If I am reading your sighting in instructions correctly, I would have to look to the left side of the string if I bought a dominant eye model? 

Also, maybe it is just me, but I dont see how the APO only pin can be used with other sight models. Can you explain more please?

A YouTube video of the sight in detail and all of the features would be really helpful.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

One more question.

During the sighting in process, are you supposed to have a peep sight in?

It seems to me that you would in order to eliminate left/right misses as much as possible and to make sure you are placing your head and eye in the same position every time.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Colorado_Hunter said:


> Hi perry. I don't see a picture of the just the rear pin setup. (could easily be missing it though) Are these available yet? Thinking about getting one for myself and my son. Thanks!


 Yes! The APO (Alignment Pin Only) is ready for shipment


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

hooks said:


> Check in "photos"
> 
> 
> Does my sight attach to the rear sight bracket?


 Yes correct!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

BradMc26 said:


> One more question.
> 
> During the sighting in process, are you supposed to have a peep sight in?
> 
> It seems to me that you would in order to eliminate left/right misses as much as possible and to make sure you are placing your head and eye in the same position every time.


 No need for peep sight, sight your top pin in until your hitting good with good shooting form...then you will bring the alignment pin over to get the dot-to-dot view at "full draw" Now shoot again to fine tune. After getting the dot-to-dot view at full draw your adjustments will be equal (example) 2 turns on alignment pin elevation ...2 turns on top target pin elevation.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Can those that just have the APO take a few pics of what it looks like with other bow sights on the market today?


----------



## fishmasterdan (Jun 12, 2011)

I would love to purchase one also, but do to the fact I cannot touch it or see it work I am having a hard time visioning how it works attached to my original sight. A Video would be nice.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

I still cant see how you would attach the rear pin to the rear of the rizer and my dove tail sight


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Madlaz said:


> I still cant see how you would attach the rear pin to the rear of the rizer and my dove tail sight


You take your sight off your bow and attach the rear sight then attach your sight to the rear sight bracket. That would move your sight the thickness of Perrys rear sight bracket. I would like to see a picture of this.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Me too.

I just cant see how this thing works with other sights.

Someone has to post a pic.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Will the APO work with this sight?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

BradMc26 said:


> Will the APO work with this sight?
> 
> View attachment 1108648


 I think so .....If the aft part of your mounting bracket (on your sight) from mounting hole doesn't exceed 1 3/8'' aft it will fit Please call me If you would like Perry 315-245-1538


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

fishmasterdan said:


> I would love to purchase one also, but do to the fact I cannot touch it or see it work I am having a hard time visioning how it works attached to my original sight. A Video would be nice.


 I agree not sure when I can get that video shot Thanks,Perry


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Perry can you just show rear pin mounted to a standard site off and on a bow that would explain it picture worth a thousand words no need for video telly want to buy one


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

perrys no peep said:


> I think so .....If the aft part of your mounting bracket (on your sight) from mounting hole doesn't exceed 1 3/8'' aft it will fit Please call me If you would like Perry 315-245-1538


I think it should. I was under the impression that all of the holes and threading were standard sizes in all bow sights.


----------



## HighHandicap (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm very interested. But since I just bought an Armortech HD, I'd really like to see some pictures of how the APO mounts with some other sights. Actually, I'd really like to see this on a bow I could hold and shoot, but I don't know how to make that happen without ordering one.

Also, have any of the current users taken this out at low light/night hunts (i.e. hogs)? Do you use bow mounted lights, lighted pins, or anything like that? How do those methods work with the PNP as compared to using a peep?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

HighHandicap said:


> I'm very interested. But since I just bought an Armortech HD, I'd really like to see some pictures of how the APO mounts with some other sights. Actually, I'd really like to see this on a bow I could hold and shoot, but I don't know how to make that happen without ordering one.
> 
> Also, have any of the current users taken this out at low light/night hunts (i.e. hogs)? Do you use bow mounted lights, lighted pins, or anything like that? How do those methods work with the PNP as compared to using a peep?


 You would only need lights in a ground blind hunt. PNP was designed for low light shooting.....Large field of vieiw


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> Perry can you just show rear pin mounted to a standard site off and on a bow that would explain it picture worth a thousand words no need for video telly want to buy one


Yes I need to get a picture of that!


----------



## 4legtuna (Apr 29, 2011)

*sight pin light*

Hi perry, i spoke with you on the phone a few days ago, you were very helpfull in answering my questions, but i have another. Looking at the photos on your web sight, i see what appears to be threaded holes for lights in both front and rear sights on your PNP, and also on your APO. Is that correct? And does the PNP or APO come with thoes lights and if not do you sell the lights seprately and if you dont sell the lights are the threads common, for me to purchase anywhere? Thank you and good luck with what appears to be an outstanding product! I WILL BE CALLING YOU SOON TO ORDER ! Thanks again.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

4legtuna said:


> Hi perry, i spoke with you on the phone a few days ago, you were very helpfull in answering my questions, but i have another. Looking at the photos on your web sight, i see what appears to be threaded holes for lights in both front and rear sights on your PNP, and also on your APO. Is that correct? And does the PNP or APO come with thoes lights and if not do you sell the lights seprately and if you dont sell the lights are the threads common, for me to purchase anywhere? Thank you and good luck with what appears to be an outstanding product! I WILL BE CALLING YOU SOON TO ORDER ! Thanks again.


 Yes there are holes in the in the front and rear for lights (3/8x 32mm Common threads) I do not stock them yet but hope to in the future for my customers. Thanks for the positive feed back!...Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Feed back*

Getting great feed back on the new Perrys No Peep....How about some testimonials please,Thanks Perry


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

How about some pics of the APO in action! 

I am very interested in the APO, but just can't pull the trigger on buying one until I see how it works with other sights.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Apo!*



BradMc26 said:


> How about some pics of the APO in action!
> 
> I am very interested in the APO, but just can't pull the trigger on buying one until I see how it works with other sights.


 Waiting for web guy to load pics today? I hope. Everyone is really pleased with the new APO!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BradMc26 said:


> How about some pics of the APO in action!
> 
> I am very interested in the APO, but just can't pull the trigger on buying one until I see how it works with other sights.


Wait no longer. I had the perrys-no-peep prototype and loved it. But I have and shoot 4 bows and didn't want to spend the money for the other sights, especially since they all have good sights already. I received my APO yesterday and put it on my extreme archery bow sight. The extreme has .019 pins so it worked great with the APO. I had it sighted in in about a half hour and went to a shoot last night after work. I was still shooting for another 15 minutes about 9:20pm after the other shooters quit. I LOVE my APO.:darkbeer:


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Can you post some pics of your setup?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Photos*



BradMc26 said:


> Can you post some pics of your setup?


 Waiting for my website guy to down load pics of APO (alignment pin only) with sight attached. Ck out www.perrysnopeep.com "photos" Thanks for the post,Perry


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Brad: I haven't figured out how to post the pics. I'm an old geezer and haven't crossed that bridge yet. Sorry. Had to have a friend post the avatar pic and he isn't aroung anymore.


----------



## slabnabbin (Jun 20, 2011)

This sounds like just what I need with my right eye problems. I will give you a call when I get back from vacation.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*New Pictures APO and sight*



perrys no peep said:


> Waiting for my website guy to down load pics of APO (alignment pin only) with sight attached. Ck out www.perrysnopeep.com "photos" Thanks for the post,Perry


 New Pictures of APO with sight installed www.perrysnopeep.com "photos"


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

BradMc26 said:


> Will the APO work with this sight?
> 
> View attachment 1108648


Ok, it seems that it would work with a standard sight. But what about like this one?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

BradMc26 said:


> Ok, it seems that it would work with a standard sight. But what about like this one?


Not 100% sure but I think so if you mount your sight using the aft mount holes Call me Perry 315-245-1538 Anytime


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've heard about the perrys no peep at a recent 3D shoot I attended and I'm interested in adding the APO to my bow to help especially with low light on long shots (a problem of mine). My question is, does this add much extra weight to your bow by adding the APO? Seems anytime I've changed something up on my bow I tend to have to spend time compensating for the change, which I don't mind but I just want to be prepared. I have a Colorado hunting trip coming up in September and I want to make sure I am totally bow ready to help with my confidence in shooting my first Colorado shoot. Thanks!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BOWdacious1 said:


> I've heard about the perrys no peep at a recent 3D shoot I attended and I'm interested in adding the APO to my bow to help especially with low light on long shots (a problem of mine). My question is, does this add much extra weight to your bow by adding the APO? Seems anytime I've changed something up on my bow I tend to have to spend time compensating for the change, which I don't mind but I just want to be prepared. I have a Colorado hunting trip coming up in September and I want to make sure I am totally bow ready to help with my confidence in shooting my first Colorado shoot. Thanks!


Bowdacious: First of all Nice avatar. The APO only weighs a couple ounces. It is attached in the middle of the bow right against the riser. I personally don't know an archer that could tell the difference in the way a bow shoots in that position. If it were mounted a couple inches off center mass it could make a difference, but not where it is mounted. After one day of sighting in and getting used to it I am hitting 3/4" dots at 20 yards and 2" at 30 yds and I am in no way a pro archer. It will be a great system to shoot long distance as the archer lines up a .019 pin to what ever sight pin used. I don't know of a peep sight that uses a .019 opening and if you find one, good luck in low light. I found the APO to be and do exactly as advertised


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Bowdacious: First of all Nice avatar. The APO only weighs a couple ounces. It is attached in the middle of the bow right against the riser. I personally don't know an archer that could tell the difference in the way a bow shoots in that position. If it were mounted a couple inches off center mass it could make a difference, but not where it is mounted. After one day of sighting in and getting used to it I am hitting 3/4" dots at 20 yards and 2" at 30 yds and I am in no way a pro archer. It will be a great system to shoot long distance as the archer lines up a .019 pin to what ever sight pin used. I don't know of a peep sight that uses a .019 opening and if you find one, good luck in low light. I found the APO to be and do exactly as advertised


Thirdhandman thank you so much for the avatar comp and also thank you for answering my question. I think I will be ordering mine soon, can't wait, need all the help I can get - lol.....


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

what is the price of the APO,couldn't see it listed!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*APO Price*



sddeer said:


> what is the price of the apo,couldn't see it listed!


 apo $109.


----------



## HighHandicap (Jul 5, 2011)

Got my APO yesterday, but since I'm currently in the airport, I won't have a chance to give it a try until Thursday. 

It looks like a solid, but light, piece of hardware. Currently I only have my 20 yard pin set up, so I'm trying to decide how I want to get it sighted in. 

I'll post my thoughts and observations after I've had some real time with it. 

One thought that is a real small bit of nitpicking, I would prefer if the screws that came with it were allen head screws like every other screw on my bow. I can fix it with a trip to lowes. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought the same. But as Perry explained it to me, that size screw with a Allen head, the opening for the Allen key gets real small and they occasionally strip out and I agree as I have striped them out in the past. The Phillips head in this case gets a better bite. He also spent the money to get stainless screws which so not oxidize like the black oxide steel screws in aluminum risers.


----------



## macks234 (May 8, 2007)

perry if i get one of your sights and try to shoot right handed and use my left eye and dont like it will i be able to set it up to shoot right handed and use my right eye.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Dominant or Non-dominant?*



macks234 said:


> perry if i get one of your sights and try to shoot right handed and use my left eye and dont like it will i be able to set it up to shoot right handed and use my right eye.


 Yes...originally I designed pnp for dominate or non-dominant eye adjustment,but most archer's don't want the long windage rails if they shoot dominant eye. If you order a "non-dominant eye pnp" you will get the long windage rails. If you don't like the non-dominant eye sight send it back and I send you a new main frame with short rails. I'll make it right...Thanks bro,Perry


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm so excited I just ordered my black APO from Perry and can't wait to get it in the mail. BTW Perry if you are reading this thank you so much for your patience and enjoyed our conversation. I'm sure you'll be hearing from me again with a question or two when I receive my APO or to place another order for a good friend. Thank you again


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

BOWdacious1 said:


> I'm so excited I just ordered my black APO from Perry and can't wait to get it in the mail. BTW Perry if you are reading this thank you so much for your patience and enjoyed our conversation. I'm sure you'll be hearing from me again with a question or two when I receive my APO or to place another order for a good friend. Thank you again


 Thanks so much...Love feed back and questions about pnp,Good luck with the apo!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Thanks so much...Love feed back and questions about pnp,Good luck with the apo!


Perry: I know you like the feed back, but I like his avatar. Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vf52rcl (Apr 28, 2010)

Perry: very interested in the APO, what it the cost for one, Thank you


----------



## HighHandicap (Jul 5, 2011)

vf52rcl said:


> Perry: very interested in the APO, what it the cost for one, Thank you


It's $109 + shipping. I got mine on Saturday and I can't wait to get home tonight so I can put it on and play with it. Seems like such a solid concept!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

How about all of you guys with the APO posting some pics when you get it setup!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Perrys No Peep "APO" with sight*

APO with sight


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Hoyt APO?*

Yes, I have an APO that will fit many Hoyt bows....


----------



## HighHandicap (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of the APO on my left handed Bowtech Assassin. I have it mounted with an Axcel Amortech HD. I got my Amortech HD sighted in at 20 yards using the peep sight that was already there. Then I installed the APO and made the necessary windage adjustments to the Amortech HD. Once that was done, I then adjusted the APO housing (don't move the pin on the APO) to line up in the dot-to-dot method as stated by the directions. I did this while looking through the peep sight. After I felt like I was pretty close, I poked out the peep sight and started practicing with the APO. I did have to make a few small adjustments in the APOs "windage" since I was now looking down the left side of the string instead of through the peep sight. I probably didn't need to go through all those steps, but it seemed to make the transition really easy.

I won't say that I'm shooting any better during daylight hours, but I will say that I can get on the target a lot faster. Once you get everything set up, it will be easy to tell if you're torquing the bow at all and as long as you have good, repeatable form, your APO pin and top pin will line up in a hurry. I can also see how this will work well in low light and I can't wait to try it tonight.

As far as changes/improvements to the APO, I'd say it would be nice if I could mount it to my sight, instead of mounting it to the bow and then the sight to the APO, so that I wouldn't have to adjust the windage of the sight. The other thing I'm wondering is if I can get the ring of the APO to line up with my ring of my sight. Right now, the circles kind of overlap. Not a big deal, but it does add a bit of noise to the sight picture. Overall, I'm really happy with the early results and I'm very happy to be rid of the peep sight.


----------



## jmcarrol (Jul 23, 2011)

I ordered an APO from Perry today. Please keep the reviews coming. It will take me a while to review as I am still working in buying assessories.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

HighHandicap said:


> Here are a few pictures of the APO on my left handed Bowtech Assassin. I have it mounted with an Axcel Amortech HD. I got my Amortech HD sighted in at 20 yards using the peep sight that was already there. Then I installed the APO and made the necessary windage adjustments to the Amortech HD. Once that was done, I then adjusted the APO housing (don't move the pin on the APO) to line up in the dot-to-dot method as stated by the directions. I did this while looking through the peep sight. After I felt like I was pretty close, I poked out the peep sight and started practicing with the APO. I did have to make a few small adjustments in the APOs "windage" since I was now looking down the left side of the string instead of through the peep sight. I probably didn't need to go through all those steps, but it seemed to make the transition really easy.
> 
> I won't say that I'm shooting any better during daylight hours, but I will say that I can get on the target a lot faster. Once you get everything set up, it will be easy to tell if you're torquing the bow at all and as long as you have good, repeatable form, your APO pin and top pin will line up in a hurry. I can also see how this will work well in low light and I can't wait to try it tonight.
> 
> As far as changes/improvements to the APO, I'd say it would be nice if I could mount it to my sight, instead of mounting it to the bow and then the sight to the APO, so that I wouldn't have to adjust the windage of the sight. The other thing I'm wondering is if I can get the ring of the APO to line up with my ring of my sight. Right now, the circles kind of overlap. Not a big deal, but it does add a bit of noise to the sight picture. Overall, I'm really happy with the early results and I'm very happy to be rid of the peep sight.


You can adjust your pin in your sight window to match the apo sight ring. strongly advise this! Thanks for the Post ...great info,Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*APO instulation*

It is possible to install your sight first then the APO,but the APO was designed to be installed first. Great thread!!!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*APO colors*

Yes I have Black and Green Apo's!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Yes I have Black and Green Apo's!


Perry: I love the black APO. Can you post a picture of the Green one. From florescent green to army green there are a lot of shades of green. I'd like to see it before I order another one.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Green PNP*



thirdhandman said:


> Perry: I love the black APO. Can you post a picture of the Green one. From florescent green to army green there are a lot of shades of green. I'd like to see it before I order another one.


 Having problems loading a picture here tonight? Check out www.perrysnopeep.com to see the "new" green color look under "photos"...


----------



## Missouri Yeti (Jun 27, 2011)

I just ordered the PNP (green, 4 pin). Cant wait to try it.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Green PNP*

Good Luck with that new PNP! Let us here at AT know how ya like it??? Thanks,Perry


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Perry if you shoot with both eyes open wich model of apo should i purchase also what is the diameter of the rear sight thanks


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> Perry if you shoot with both eyes open wich model of apo should i purchase also what is the diameter of the rear sight thanks


 Apo is made for same eye aiming only (example right hand shooter and right eye aiming) Shooting with both eye's open, your dominant eye will take over. apo sight ring is 1.5 " which gives you a 10' view @ 25yards.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*APO (alignment pin only version pnp)*

Thanks for the positive feed back on the phone from my customers! Please put a post here with your opinions and pictures. I have received this question by phone many times.....The APO is for dominant eye aiming "or standard eye" aiming" only


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Set up my APO today in conjunction with my Spot Hogg Real Deal in about 45 minutes. Shooting very accurately out to 45 yds and am feeling very confident I will be ready by bear season. Only thing I noticed is when I shoot indoors I will need to pick up a light for the APO. The APO allows one to get on target very quickly and tells you if you are inducing shooting flaws (torque, tipping forward etc). If you keep the pins aligned you hit the mark! Thanks Perry great product.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Low Light*



pdj said:


> Set up my APO today in conjunction with my Spot Hogg Real Deal in about 45 minutes. Shooting very accurately out to 45 yds and am feeling very confident I will be ready by bear season. Only thing I noticed is when I shoot indoors I will need to pick up a light for the APO. The APO allows one to get on target very quickly and tells you if you are inducing shooting flaws (torque, tipping forward etc). If you keep the pins aligned you hit the mark! Thanks Perry great product.


 Thanks for the feed back! Light only used in poor "indoor conditions" and in a dark blind....never in low light outdoor conditions. You will be amazed how late you will able to see in low light conditions with PNP!


----------



## jmcarrol (Jul 23, 2011)

I am still waiting to install my APO and would like to hear some more testimonials. What kind of accuracy are you getting? Anyone tried one and not like it? Please tell me both pros and cons.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Feed back...*



jmcarrol said:


> I am still waiting to install my APO and would like to hear some more testimonials. What kind of accuracy are you getting? Anyone tried one and not like it? Please tell me both pros and cons.


 Getting more great feed back on the phone...... Hope to see more pics and feed back here from my customers! Thank you ,Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

jmcarrol said:


> I am still waiting to install my APO and would like to hear some more testimonials. What kind of accuracy are you getting? Anyone tried one and not like it? Please tell me both pros and cons.[/QUOTE
> Best thing since drop away rest. Love it


----------



## trf215 (Feb 15, 2005)

I was interested in the APO because I have not shot a peep for quite a few years due to old eyes and some astigmatism. I have also used most of the other no peep devices over the years with a fair amount of success.

I bought the APO about a month a ago. I could not shoot it much the first few weeks because I dropped a weight plate on my release hand. Since then i have shot it eight or nine times. I promised Perry I would give a review after I had used the APO so here goes.

First things first. I called Perry and asked to come up to his house to look at the APO because I wanted to give it a look before I bought it. Perry was very nice and agreed to wait for me to drive up to see him even though he had to do a few things with his kids soon. After I arrived and looked at the sight I was very impressed with its quality. It is a well machined sight and looks much better in person that the photos on Perry's websight. The sight is solid but light and durable. I also had forgot to tell Perry that I needed a left handed APO. Perry did not have any on hand so he simply made one up in a few minutes while I waited. Then Perry explained how to install the sight and answered any questions i had. All he asked was that I contact him if I had any problems and to give an honest review of the sight after i had used it. In short Perry was a real nice guy to deal with.

I am no mechanical whiz but installing the sight on my bow was very easy and took just a few minutes. I should mention that I used an Anchor sight last year and the APO was much easier to install and adjust.
I sighted my bow in at 25 yards then adjusted the APO to my 25 yard pin. The APO is simple to adjust and it took just a short time to set it to my 25 yard pin. 

So how does it work? Great. After I shot it for awhile and saw how well it worked I kept asking myself why no one had come up with this idea before. The APO is simple to use and effective. It will tighten your groups and show you if you are torquing your bow hand. I now shoot with a different grip due to the APO and love the results. The thing I have noticed about using the APO is that my groups have much less horizontal drift out to 55 yards. (I have not shot the APO past that distance.) My groups are tighter and more vertical. I attribute the vertical drop to a slight dropping of my bow hand when I shoot. Trust me, after you have the APO you will no longer be satisfied with the groups you use to shoot.

I can't emphasis enough how much I like the APO. Even once and a while I come across something that has the "wow" factor and the APO has it. I am not a bow expert and do not shoot 3D but I really think the APO will become the next must have item for bowhunters. It is simple and works. What more can you ask for.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Thank you*



trf215 said:


> I was interested in the APO because I have not shot a peep for quite a few years due to old eyes and some astigmatism. I have also used most of the other no peep devices over the years with a fair amount of success.
> 
> I bought the APO about a month a ago. I could not shoot it much the first few weeks because I dropped a weight plate on my release hand. Since then i have shot it eight or nine times. I promised Perry I would give a review after I had used the APO so here goes.
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for this feed back...PNP and the APO just work its that simple. Enjoy my friend have a great hunting season!...Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Green APO (alignment pin only)*



thirdhandman said:


> Perry: I love the black APO. Can you post a picture of the Green one. From florescent green to army green there are a lot of shades of green. I'd like to see it before I order another one.


 Here is the green APO. Ck out more Photo's www.perrysnopeep.com "Photo's"


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Here is the green APO. Ck out more Photo's www.perrysnopeep.com "Photo's"
> View attachment 1134745


Finally I see the color of green you have. Looks good, but since my sights are black I'll stick with the black APO. Thanks for sticking it out and finishing a great product.


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

If you use the photos link on the bottom of the web pages rather than the photos link on the home page you get to a different set of slide show photos...the third photo in that slide show shows the PNP in green from the end on. You can see the wires going to the pins ...this looks rather messy has this been tidied up on the latest models ??


----------



## jmcarrol (Jul 23, 2011)

I just couldnt get everything lined up to suit me. I was really hoping to line up the pin guards on the APO to my large Spott Hogg. When I did, there was no more adjustment to line up the APO pin to the top pin. I love the concept and would like to see the APO alignment with a small pin guard Spott Hogg. I just couldnt wait to get everything set up on my new bow, so I am back to the peep. Went with a large peep and cant complain about the accuracy. If anyone is intereste in buying a black APO RH, just PM me and I will sell it to someone who has the time to get it set up to their satisfaction. It is a solidly built device and I still love the concept. I just cant get away from aligning the pin guard on my Spott Hogg. Perry is a great guy to deal with and I would still recommend this product. I would like to keep the APO to try to set it up properly after bow season, but I need to get some cash to buy some new broadheads.


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

any more pics of these sights on peoples bows..looking for pics of the PNP in particular, are the wires to the pins hidden or exposed, has anybody fitted a light to theirs yet


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP website error*



pbusanga said:


> If you use the photos link on the bottom of the web pages rather than the photos link on the home page you get to a different set of slide show photos...the third photo in that slide show shows the PNP in green from the end on. You can see the wires going to the pins ...this looks rather messy has this been tidied up on the latest models ??


 Wow I can't believe I missed that. Your correct that's last years model (at the bottom of web page) Bye the way there only $150. Thanks man!


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

np it confused me for awhile b/c i was looking for pics of APO etc and i somehow used that bottom link..till i realized what was going on.

do you have pics of the new PNP from the front and rear showing sight line through pins...thanks

by the way i am just about to purchase a left hand EVO and have asked the dealer to put one of your PNP sights on in black..hence the questions...am excited to use it


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*try this*


if your sight is off alignment by a tad from the apo and you would like it closer or to align - then try moving your sight housing a little to align it up better with the apo, re-set your top pin and set your apo. most sight housing's have some extra room in there to do this. if you need some broadheads I may have some extra muzzy's to send you to buy you some time. but there are some things we can do to fine tune this set up and it doesnt really take a whole lot of time. yes - perry is a great guy and a great guy to deal with. try to call any sight manufacturer owner to speak with them about their sight and and let me know how that works. i bought some of perry's sights and apo's and let me tell you - he's top notch and makes a great product but sometimes we experience some challanges and give up to easy in the set up department without asking ourselves some questions. this sight will often work better than you think if you give it some thought. i'm serious about the broadheads though but its more of a challange because i think you can get your apo dialed in better than you have in right now and i would like to see some reports of some successes this season. i know i will be poppin some lungs this fall with my apo. i've already drilled a groundhog at 43 yards with it and it didnt seem fair. deer have simply got to be having nightmares over the PNP about now. every time i see a dead one on the road i wonder if it just committed suicide. lol. im counting the days my PNP friends i'm counting the days. anyway jmcarrol i hope this helps you out. 





jmcarrol said:


> I just couldnt get everything lined up to suit me. I was really hoping to line up the pin guards on the APO to my large Spott Hogg. When I did, there was no more adjustment to line up the APO pin to the top pin. I love the concept and would like to see the APO alignment with a small pin guard Spott Hogg. I just couldnt wait to get everything set up on my new bow, so I am back to the peep. Went with a large peep and cant complain about the accuracy. If anyone is intereste in buying a black APO RH, just PM me and I will sell it to someone who has the time to get it set up to their satisfaction. It is a solidly built device and I still love the concept. I just cant get away from aligning the pin guard on my Spott Hogg. Perry is a great guy to deal with and I would still recommend this product. I would like to keep the APO to try to set it up properly after bow season, but I need to get some cash to buy some new broadheads.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

i bet you think im a rep for perry. well i am. just like all the other folks that bought the PNP and see it for what it is. i wish i could say to all of you out there that if you buy it and dont like it i will buy it from you. i would like to do that because of the confidence i have in mine but as you can see above i stepped up as a pnp customer and put my money where my mouth is to try to help another of perry's customers out. and i will send him some broadheads if he needs them to keep his apo because i know it will help him at the moment of truth, especially in low light conditions. this much of what the real AT is about anyway. folks helping others that need it and i believe that he will help someone else and so on. its nice to see folks out there like perry who work hard for what they believe in and can motivate others through the use of his product to be as enthused as he is about it. thanks perry for a great product. i hope you will be able to keep up with the demand that i know is coming.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

pbusanga said:


> np it confused me for awhile b/c i was looking for pics of APO etc and i somehow used that bottom link..till i realized what was going on.
> 
> do you have pics of the new PNP from the front and rear showing sight line through pins...thanks
> 
> by the way i am just about to purchase a left hand EVO and have asked the dealer to put one of your PNP sights on in black..hence the questions...am excited to use it


 Pictures you asked for...If you broke a fiber optic by jamming a stick in there the pin will still contain the fiber and you can finish the hunt with no problem. It takes a few minutes to replace the fiber in a Pin. Thanks,Perry


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

cool ! thanks perry...by the way you been gouging ur hand out out in the machine shop ?? :wink:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

pbusanga said:


> cool ! thanks perry...by the way you been gouging ur hand out out in the machine shop ?? :wink:


 Darn spider bites me at night when I'm sleeping, and the cat gave me poison Ivy.....


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Hoyt Black only*

Sorry Hoyt bow owners I only have Black PNP and APO for Hoyt bow's now in stock.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP Prices*

Last year's Perrys No peep for $150. New model $219. Apo $109. www.perrysnopeep.com


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP Made in USA!*

Yes Perrys No Peep in Machined in USA at Kenwell corp. Fulton, New york 315-592-4263


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

No green APO's Black only for now...


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Perry you may want to send your sight info to On target 2 software 

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/

They keep database of sights in their arrow selector software yours is not there...is all exposure for your sight (and helps us with the software and your sight  )


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

To all my customers Please send pictures of this years harvest with Perrys No Peep I will soon have a trophy room on my website and testimonials. Thank you,Perry


----------



## jimbob mccoy (Oct 18, 2009)

bump and a question. talked with u this eve and forgot to ask u if any of the pics on ur site showed the opposite eye site?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

jimbob mccoy said:


> bump and a question. talked with u this eve and forgot to ask u if any of the pics on ur site showed the opposite eye site?


 No but the non-dominant eye sight just has longer widage rails. appox 1'


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

perrys no peep said:


> No but the non-dominant eye sight just has longer widage rails. appox 1'


 One Inch not foot.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Out of stock on green pnp only... all others in stock!*

Just ran out of green PNP for a while...But I do have green and black apo (alignment pin only) and black PNP


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes Green will be in stock 2 months appox,


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Feed back*

Great feed back on the phone.....Can I ask my customers to give feed back here,Thank you,Perry


----------



## furthark (Sep 14, 2010)

trf215 said:


> I am no mechanical whiz but installing the sight on my bow was very easy and took just a few minutes. I should mention that I used an Anchor sight last year and the APO was much easier to install and adjust.
> I sighted my bow in at 25 yards then adjusted the APO to my 25 yard pin. The APO is simple to adjust and it took just a short time to set it to my 25 yard pin.


I was interested to read you switched from an Anchor sight to PNP. I've been using an Anchor sight for over a year now and really like shooting without a peep. My one complaint is that my alignment indicator (the Anchor sight) is away from my pin and I don't like shifting my focus back and forth. It looks like PNP will solve that. The setup instructions I've seen all assume you have a peep to begin with. How did you go about setting up the sight without a peep?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

pnp,pnp,pnp,pnp. love my APO on my Vendetta XL. i have to turn my bow way down to shoot due to a recent shoulder injury but the APO is going to get a kill under its belt even if i have to draw with my teeth, left handed and one leg tied around my back. seriously these sights are great.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

Just a quick question for those that's went from a peep to the PNP. Have any of you made the transistion from using a peep with a verifier lens to the PNP or the APO? Did you pins go back to being blurry. I use the weakest verifier now. Thoughts?


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

whats a verifier ?? Also can a magnifier be attached to the PNP


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

pbusanga said:


> whats a verifier ?? Also can a magnifier be attached to the PNP


 APO has a 1 1/2" id not sure what verifier will fit?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Got my first hunt of the year this evening using the PNP on my Signiture bow. Had a great evening, sall 7 deer including 2 small bucks. It got dark and put my gear away. Walking back to my truck and in the field I could see a small buck. Just for the heck of it I held the bow up and could still see well enough to shoot. the Apo Is amazing.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Pictures!*

Can't wait to see some trophy's harvested with PNP.....Send pictures Please


----------



## TheKiltedWolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Interested in talking or seeing a Non-Dom eye setup. I will need to start shooting with my left hand or going lefty soon as my Right eye is blurry and I am getting Halos around my pins.My left eye with glasses is clear as day.


----------



## TheKiltedWolf (Aug 10, 2011)

No one uses one Non-Dom?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

pbusanga said:


> whats a verifier ?? Also can a magnifier be attached to the PNP


Peep verifier is a peep sight with a lens in it to sharpen your pins. It is made by speciality archery. It's like having a reading glass lens in your peep sight. They have many different powers of lens and do work if you get the right one for your eye sight. That being said they are still hard to use in low light. I haven't found anything that works as well, especially in low light as the perrys no peep....
Perrys is much easier and quicker to get on the target also. Just a great product all around.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TheKiltedWolf said:


> Interested in talking or seeing a Non-Dom eye setup. I will need to start shooting with my left hand or going lefty soon as my Right eye is blurry and I am getting Halos around my pins.My left eye with glasses is clear as day.


No need to change to a left handed shooter. With a Perrys No Peep non-dominant eye version you can still shoot right handed and aim with your left eye. Call me any time,Perry 315-245-1538


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Temporary out of (Green PNP) I have green and black "APO" and black "PNP"


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

How do the "APO" versions mount to the bow?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Mount APO*



HardWayMike said:


> How do the "APO" versions mount to the bow?


 Apo will mount to the bow first with 5/8'' screws...then you mount your sight to the Apo with 1/2'' screws. In some rare applications you can mount the Apo to your sight. Call me anytime Perry 315-245-1538


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Ck out Thirdhand Archery for target bags and other great accessories!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes I still have the original version PNP for $100. 2nd version for $150. and new version for $219. Go Peepless and don't look back!


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

Perry are you able to post pictures of all three versions?


----------



## FXSTC (Aug 19, 2011)

Please post photos of all three versions, I would like to see them also.
What differences are threre between V1 and V2 ?
What diffrences are there between V2 and V3 ?
Why is V1 so much less expensive the V3 ?
When will V4 be available?
Can I buy this sight locally...if not , how much is shipping to CA ?
Do you accept paypal?
Thank you very much


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*1st version PNP*

Version 1


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*2nd version PNP*

2nd version PNP


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*3rd version PNP*

Latest PNP


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP info*



FXSTC said:


> Please post photos of all three versions, I would like to see them also.
> What differences are threre between V1 and V2 ?
> What diffrences are there between V2 and V3 ?
> Why is V1 so much less expensive the V3 ?
> ...


Each version is lighter more stream lined...better sight pins...ect. You can order from me only,shipping is $10.95 to CA. Sorry no pal pay yet. Version 4 should be done by early spring. Call me any time (315)245-1538 Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Good Luck this season to all my customers. Can't wait to hear the success story's!.....Perry


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Good Luck this season to all my customers. Can't wait to hear the success story's!.....Perry


Wish I had a success story to share with you Perry from my recent trip to Colorado, but bummer I don't. My bow was equipped with your APO but I never got a shot off......oh well that's hunting.....I did have the experience of a lifetime though


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Thanks for the feed back!*



BOWdacious1 said:


> Wish I had a success story to share with you Perry from my recent trip to Colorado, but bummer I don't. My bow was equipped with your APO but I never got a shot off......oh well that's hunting.....I did have the experience of a lifetime though


 I came home empty handed many times,but the experience is all worth it! Hope you like your Perrys No Peep "APO" Thanks Bowdacious


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm seeing a ton of coyotes in broad day light this year.....Hope this rain helps with hunting this weekend!


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> I'm seeing a ton of coyotes in broad day light this year.....Hope this rain helps with hunting this weekend!


First day of hunting in CO saw 4 coyotes in broad day light right out in the open, a little too close for comfort......good luck this weekend Perry!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

First frost today....no time to hunt.....TTT


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP Pumpkin*

My fiancee's first pumpkin carving.....Nice job honey!


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Perry I have a question about your site. If your pins are fuzzy without glasses and when you where glasses the target is fuzzy, does your sight eliminate this. I thought I read that in one of your posts. Anyway that is my problem pins vs target for clarity. Good luck with your product, it seems to have taken off.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Eye sight*



triumph said:


> Perry I have a question about your site. If your pins are fuzzy without glasses and when you where glasses the target is fuzzy, does your sight eliminate this. I thought I read that in one of your posts. Anyway that is my problem pins vs target for clarity. Good luck with your product, it seems to have taken off.


 Looking through a peep sight 1/2'' from your eye..then to a sight pin ..then to your target can be a problem.With Perrys no peep your eye will focus on the alignment pin and sight pin mounted on the bow,then the target.Eliminating the peep sight has helped many of my customers and I'm sure it will help you,but I'm not sure what corrective glasses are best in your situation. Great question! Call me anytime,hope I can help you,Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Good Luck New York Hunter's open season this weekend!


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Perry made bit of a boo boo when sighting in and messed with the green pins...:BangHead: what is your 'factory' setting for these.

I have the horizontal adjustment hitting perfect vertical line (tape) but am hitting a foot low at about 15 yards and have run out of micro adjustment (i cant lower the pins anymore with the micro adjustment to 'follow' the arrow)...what am i doing wrong. Please bear in mind i am completely new to archery.

Thanks


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Call me Please*



pbusanga said:


> Hi Perry made bit of a boo boo when sighting in and messed with the green pins...:BangHead: what is your 'factory' setting for these.
> 
> I have the horizontal adjustment hitting perfect vertical line (tape) but am hitting a foot low at about 15 yards and have run out of micro adjustment (i cant lower the pins anymore with the micro adjustment to 'follow' the arrow)...what am i doing wrong. Please bear in mind i am completely new to archery.
> 
> Thanks


No problem we will straighten you out.I think its your anchor point...I will be at my son's football game this morning.Please call me 315-245-1538 Leave a message if I'm not home yet I will call you as soon as I walk in the door,Thanks Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP Lights*

Perrys No Peep has 3/8 x 32mm holes for lights.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Feed back*

Anyone out there not happy with Perrys No Peep Archery sights...or Perry's customer service??? I never get any negative feed back,and if there is any I'm here to make it right! I have a long way to go with Perrys No Peep and with your input PNP will always evolve and improve.Thank you for the feed back...Perry Williams 315-245-1538


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*begging*

Perry, please make one to fit my Xforce 6" bh. Pleeeease. The APO works great on my Vendetta XL but thats not my go to hunting bow, just yet anyway. May have to be because I Love that APO. It really spoils you.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Short Brace hieght...*



DBLlungIT said:


> Perry, please make one to fit my Xforce 6" bh. Pleeeease. The APO works great on my Vendetta XL but thats not my go to hunting bow, just yet anyway. May have to be because I Love that APO. It really spoils you.


 Yeah there are a few bows out there with extreme short bh. I will get one made for you some how and my other customers with this type bow. Thank you for the feed back.....Perry 315-245-1538


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Rutting activity*

Most of the planning of our wedding is done (Nov,12)....time to get in the woods.


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats Perry on your upcoming wedding.....wish you and your fiance a lifetime of love, happiness, and blessings


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Perry: Congrats to you and yours. When ya catch your breath I just wnated you to know. Got my first doe using The APO last Thursday. Sure was quick and easy to anchor and see alll the pins. Thanks for building a great APO.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

So guys this is a old post but found it doing a Yahoo search I am really interested in this set up. I have shot about every other peep eliminator out there hind sight peep eliminator and no peep to name a few and always take them back off and go boack to a peep. After reading all of the good things about this set up I think I would like to try one but just dont know if I want to dump the money on it. I also tried the Sabo sight and don't care for it and have read several of posts about this thing and they are all positive. So one question I have is do you look to the right of the string for a RH archer? I like to anchor with the string on my nose and do you guys that use it shoot with a kisser button? I think this is my biggest question how is looking to the side of the string tried in the past didnt care for it. Thanks


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm also quite interested in this sight.

I'll probably revisit it after my current red dot project - this sight was one of my first considerations prior to branching off; I've been averse to Peep Sights ever since I tried them, and would prefer a solid (albeit shorter) sight radius.

I do have a couple of suggestions for v4, though:

1. Wrapped fiber optics.

2. A reliable adjustable dovetail / Weaver / Picatinny base to accommodate how far or close individual archers would want their Alignment Pins to be (particularly for bows with short brace heights) similar to this example:



















3. Rails of different lengths.










4. The option to not have a bubble level.

Going further to v5...

5. An adjustable base + alignment pin only with options to attach various third - part rings (HHA, Spot Hogg, Trijicon, etc.). 

6. Or, maybe, an APO attached to the proximal end of a rail compatible with that of Spot Hogg (which would please Spot Hogg users); no more bulky, screwed - in pancakes of aluminum stacked on each other.

Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## FXSTC (Aug 19, 2011)

Mr. PNP
Do you have many V1 models still avaiable for purchase?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

FXSTC said:


> Mr. PNP
> Do you have many V1 models still avaiable for purchase?


 Yes Call me anytime 315-245-1538 Thanks,Perry


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

More unsolicited suggestions, pardon the crude MS Paint illustration...









Thinking about the design,

1. The PNP was designed to provide an alternative to using Peeps.

2. There is already too much pre - existing brand loyalty to various other sights.

3. There are no options for adjusting the sight radius.

To address these issues, one could separate the PNP into 3 main component groups:

1. The APO

2. The Rail (basically a bar with sight attachment points on both ends, with paired screwholes like on the riser) with different length options + Riser Mounting Bracket (really suggesting a Weaver / Picatinny system here, there's lots of blank rails available retail - options for different lengths)

3. Third - party sights.

Or, for cleaner set - up, the APO + Rail + Mounting Bracket could be made a single component.

It'll be great if these options were to be made available in the next iteration - I think it'll broaden the possibilities.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Great feed back!*



Edsel said:


> More unsolicited suggestions, pardon the crude MS Paint illustration...
> 
> View attachment 1214540
> 
> ...


 That's a great illustration. On the Perrys No Peep the distance from the alignment pin and forward target pin has a predetermined distance for optimum vision of both pins.Many archer's have asked "If you put the pins father apart won't you get more accuracy?" good question but I don't think its necessary and you can loose pin clarity if the pins are too far apart.The sight ring on the alignment pin determines the objective view (approximately a 10' view @ 25 yards). The target pin sight guard is out of view at full draw. When using the APO (alignment pin only) your sight window may be limited to the diameter of "your sight" pin guard. I agree with the forward and aft adjustment of a dovetail mount,or different for and aft mount holes on a solid "main frame".Keeping PNP light is a very big priority,and will be critical in any design change.Thanks so much for the feed back...can't tell you how much I appreciate it! Perry 315-245-1538


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Mr. Perry,

Becoming more interested in your sight after trying several other types. Any chance you will offer the rear pin as a micro circle that can be used to center your front pin inside of rather than beside it? I would be interested in what you call the APO(Alignment Pin Only).


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Mathews4ever said:


> So guys this is a old post but found it doing a Yahoo search I am really interested in this set up. I have shot about every other peep eliminator out there hind sight peep eliminator and no peep to name a few and always take them back off and go boack to a peep. After reading all of the good things about this set up I think I would like to try one but just dont know if I want to dump the money on it. I also tried the Sabo sight and don't care for it and have read several of posts about this thing and they are all positive. So one question I have is do you look to the right of the string for a RH archer? I like to anchor with the string on my nose and do you guys that use it shoot with a kisser button? I think this is my biggest question how is looking to the side of the string tried in the past didnt care for it. Thanks


I had the same question about my nose on the string and sighting down the opposite side of the string.
I also have a question on anchor point. Will your anchor point be different on a 20 yard shot compared to a 40 yard shot when you get the fore/aft pins aligned?
Thanks


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Pnp*



sixgunluv said:


> Mr. Perry,
> 
> Becoming more interested in your sight after trying several other types. Any chance you will offer the rear pin as a micro circle that can be used to center your front pin inside of rather than beside it? I would be interested in what you call the APO(Alignment Pin Only).


 The alignment pin is adjusted so the archer sees a dot-to-dot view at "full draw". torque bow left (pins separate) torque bow right (pins on top of each other) pins should always be parallel on horizontal plane (correct vertical alignment). The alignment pin is always closest to the riser and your target pin is always your outside pin you place on the "target" Your idea is cool but covered by another patent, Thanks for the feedback,Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Nov 12,2011*

Just got married.... and receiving requests for a picture Mr. and Mrs. No Peep,Nicole and Hunter


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

perrys no peep said:


> The alignment pin is adjusted so the archer sees a dot-to-dot view at "full draw". torque bow left (pins separate) torque bow right (pins on top of each other) pins should always be parallel on horizontal plane (correct vertical alignment). The alignment pin is always closest to the riser and your target pin is always your outside pin you place on the "target" Your idea is cool but covered by another patent, Thanks for the feedback,Perry


How about this one?....It would simply pin a pin with a crosshair instead of the dot, which would then be centered on the front pin/dot.


----------



## therockfrog (Nov 18, 2011)

Grats on the wedding! Spoke with Mr. Williams today for the first time and had a nice conversation. Beginning archer and going to try out a V2.


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

why is it better to put the alignment pin (green dot) next to the sight pin (green dot) (so u see two pins (two green dots) side by side on target) instead of superimposing the alignment pin over the sight pin so u see only one pin (one green dot) on target, achieves same purpose if you torque vertical or horizontal u will see two pins (green dots) not one


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Shooting form*



shadetree said:


> I had the same question about my nose on the string and sighting down the opposite side of the string.
> I also have a question on anchor point. Will your anchor point be different on a 20 yard shot compared to a 40 yard shot when you get the fore/aft pins aligned?
> Thanks


 Your anchor point and shooting form DO NOT CHANGE with Perrys No peep,but your nose will rotate slightly towards the riser (to clear your aiming eye of the bow string) The archer will always see the same dot-to-dot view of the alignment pin and forward target pin. QUESTION....Can you adjust the alignment pin with another target pin lets say "bottom pin"...... YES, that is the archer's choice,now at "full draw" the archer will see the same dot-to-dot view with the bottom pin and alignment every time at full draw. Consistent, repeatable shooting form every time!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Why dot-to-dot?*



pbusanga said:


> why is it better to put the alignment pin (green dot) next to the sight pin (green dot) (so u see two pins (two green dots) side by side on target) instead of superimposing the alignment pin over the sight pin so u see only one pin (one green dot) on target, achieves same purpose if you torque vertical or horizontal u will see two pins (green dots) not one


 With your theory...If you torque the bow "left" you will see pin separation...If you torque the bow "right" the alignment pin will cover the target pin more and more and you will not see this before you are way off your shooting form. You are more than welcome to adjust your PNP so that your alignment pin is super imposed over the target pin but to be truthful and helpful......"It doesn't work" Love the ideas and feed back! Thank You! Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Cross hairs*



sixgunluv said:


> How about this one?....It would simply pin a pin with a crosshair instead of the dot, which would then be centered on the front pin/dot.


 I think we can agree the fiber optic pin is one of the biggest improvements in archery aiming devices.The fiber is designed to carry light and "emit the light out the end of the fiber optic) I'm not sure how you would light up cross hairs to work as well as a fiber optic pin? The cross hairs on a .019 pin would have to to be extremely thin in diameter I think? and would take away (block) the clarity and brightness of the target pin? (PS.this theory is also covered by a patent) Another great idea...very cool!


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Just got married.... and receiving requests for a picture Mr. and Mrs. No Peep,Nicole and Hunter
> View attachment 1217586


Beautiful picture and congratulations to all!


----------



## therockfrog (Nov 18, 2011)

Just received my Perry and OMG...I love it. SO much nicer than the peep hole...I can't imagine using anything else ever again. 

My wife saw it and now needs one of her own. 

Everyone should try this..it's light years nicer than peep holes and just so much easier to use.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Thank you*



therockfrog said:


> Just received my Perry and OMG...I love it. SO much nicer than the peep hole...I can't imagine using anything else ever again.
> 
> My wife saw it and now needs one of her own.
> 
> Everyone should try this..it's light years nicer than peep holes and just so much easier to use.


 Thanks Brother,So glad you like your new Perrys No Peep! Any questions in the future I'm here to help,Perry 315-245-1538


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Perry: congratulations to you and your bride. Now its time to get back to hunting!!!! I can't believe your anniversary will be during the rut, every year. Oh well Just promise her a bigger Christmas.


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

can a tightspot or treelimb quiver be fitted to bow with PNP sight ?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

pbusanga said:


> can a tightspot or treelimb quiver be fitted to bow with PNP sight ?


 Sorry to answer your question this way but I'm not sure? I will try to locate a dealer that sells these quivers.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Alignment Pin Only SALE!*

Perrys No Peep apo (alignment pin only) $99. shipping included in US. www.perrysnopeep.com look at "photo's" Call me any time Perry 315-245-1538 Thank You


----------



## FXSTC (Aug 19, 2011)

perrys no peep said:


> Perrys No Peep apo (alignment pin only) $99. shipping included in US. www.perrysnopeep.com look at "photo's" Call me any time Perry 315-245-1538 Thank You


wats the rigular price wid shpin ?
didnt see any infomation jist a piture.


----------



## d_ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

Just ordered one about an hour ago. Super nice guy. Can't wait to try this product. Perry truly believes he has a great product. The people that have them seem to rave about Perry's no-peep. I hope I can get rid of my peep once and for all. Peep sites don't work well in ground blinds since there is little light in the blind.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

FXSTC said:


> wats the rigular price wid shpin ?
> didnt see any infomation jist a piture.


 Regular price $120. including shipping


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Perrys No Peep sale.....*

Perrys No Peep $219. 2nd version Perrys No Peep $125. 1st version Perrys No Peep $99. APO (alignment pin only) Sale $99.


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

what are the extra two holes for in front of the mounting holes


----------



## FXSTC (Aug 19, 2011)

perrys no peep said:


> Perrys No Peep $219. 2nd version Perrys No Peep $125. 1st version Perrys No Peep $99. APO (alignment pin only) Sale $99.



Why is the latest version V3 twice the price of V1 and V2?
From what I have observed ,they operate the same but V3 is 1ounce lighter? Is there something else I'm not aware of that is so valuable?
I am thinking of getting one but I,m not sold on having to line up two pins and then line up a seperate third pin on the target for longer shots ,Do I understand that procedure correctly?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

pbusanga said:


> what are the extra two holes for in front of the mounting holes


 Quiver mount holes....


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Have you thought about offering angled pins? Or what about some models with just 1-2 pins?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

FXSTC said:


> Why is the latest version V3 twice the price of V1 and V2?
> From what I have observed ,they operate the same but V3 is 1ounce lighter? Is there something else I'm not aware of that is so valuable?
> I am thinking of getting one but I,m not sold on having to line up two pins and then line up a separate third pin on the target for longer shots ,Do I understand that procedure correctly?


 Every new Perrys No Peep Model has improvements,I still use the v-2 model on my new Invasion. The v-3 is just more compact...lighter.. streamlined. Hope the price ranges give my customers more options


----------



## rtm0004 (Oct 7, 2011)

Does this apo pin work with other sights? Specifically a Montana black gold rush sight?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

BradMc26 said:


> Have you thought about offering angled pins? Or what about some models with just 1-2 pins?


 No angled pins model....You can use 1 2 3 4 5 Target pins (your choice)


----------



## Tx Trapper (Feb 25, 2009)

recently received my PNP. First of all Perry is a great guy to do business with and full of info.
Second the product is a quality piece of equipment.
Thanks Perry..............Allen


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

perrys no peep said:


> Quiver mount holes....


thanks !!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have a question about how you are supposed to aim with this sight to get the best field of view.

I am LH and shoot with my left eye being dominant. At full draw am I supposed to look around the left side of the string or right?


----------



## d_ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got my Perry's No-Peep (APO). Very well made and appears high quality. Perry's a very nice guy and has a lot of information to offer.


----------



## Tx Trapper (Feb 25, 2009)

Brad, I had the same thoughts as you. I got the 2nd version so I could try it on both sides of the string. I have not got it on the bow yet so all is yet to come.






BradMc26 said:


> I have a question about how you are supposed to aim with this sight to get the best field of view.
> 
> I am LH and shoot with my left eye being dominant. At full draw am I supposed to look around the left side of the string or right?


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

BradMc26 said:


> I have a question about how you are supposed to aim with this sight to get the best field of view.
> 
> I am LH and shoot with my left eye being dominant. At full draw am I supposed to look around the left side of the string or right?



i am same as you i look round LH of string.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

rtm0004 said:


> Does this apo pin work with other sights? Specifically a Montana black gold rush sight?


 Yes,.... Thank you for the post,Perry


----------



## rjfoy (Jan 23, 2008)

Just got mine a couple of days ago and for me it's the best peepless setup I've tried. I haven't tried them all, but I have used the Anchor Sight, the Timberline No-Peep, and just shooting with a kisser. It is well machined, light, easy to dial-in and the simple concept just plain works for me. I believe I've found my no peep setup. Looking forward to the latest version in the spring. Bob


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Perry. Sounds like a great guy. Very patient & helpful. I need a special set-up for my Hoyt UltraTec. He's making one up now. I'm right handed & left eye dominant & can't wait to get rid of the peep sight & use my left eye. It'll ship tomorrow. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas and will have a great New Year...2012 Thank you to all the great post and your support for Perrys No Peep.....Shoot better...Shoot faster....Shoot later..... PNP!


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

DBLlungIT said:


> Because this thread is about the PNP sight.


I thought the same thing as I have a hindsight also ! :darkbeer:


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Got the NO PEEP yesterday. That Perry is quick. Installed it on the bow & it fits with about 1/4" extra clearance like Perry said. It feels great not looking thru a peep sight and using my left(dominant) eye. Very well made too. Can't wait to try it out. Probably tomorrow. I'll let you guys know how it works out. Thanks for all the info here or I wouldn't have given it a try.


2rott said:


> Just got off the phone with Perry. Sounds like a great guy. Very patient & helpful. I need a special set-up for my Hoyt UltraTec. He's making one up now. I'm right handed & left eye dominant & can't wait to get rid of the peep sight & use my left eye. It'll ship tomorrow. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Green or Black*

Yes I have green or black apo's and Perrys no peep in stock...


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet, I have tried one also the peep eliminator which I use now both are awesome


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Very interesting. With my aging eyes I need something like this. Very different from the other stuff I have seen.

Looks well built.
DB


----------



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems like it wouldn't work on my bow which already has a limbdriver Pro-V rest. The cable for the rest goes to upper limb in same vicinity as the no-peep attachment. Hmmm...


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP with Limb driver pro v rest?*



Au_Contraire said:


> Seems like it wouldn't work on my bow which already has a limbdriver Pro-V rest. The cable for the rest goes to upper limb in same vicinity as the no-peep attachment. Hmmm...


Not sure if it will work with your Limb driver rest? I would like to see a picture if possible? Thank you,Perry


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

for what its worth - i have a pnp on my vendetta xl with the limb driver rest and it clears by about 3/16" but i do have it tied into the bottom of my buss cable yoke. not the limb. works great there. 






Au_Contraire said:


> Seems like it wouldn't work on my bow which already has a limbdriver Pro-V rest. The cable for the rest goes to upper limb in same vicinity as the no-peep attachment. Hmmm...


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you for the info DBLlungit....Good to hear your enjoying your Perrys No Peep!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I am going to order one as I am 54 years old and my eye sight seems to be getting bad and using a peep sight is getting harder to focus with! Can you use the "Alignment Pin Only Model" with any Sight? I could not find it on your website www.perrysnopeep.com.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> I am going to order one as I am 54 years old and my eye sight seems to be getting bad and using a peep sight is getting harder to focus with! Can you use the "Alignment Pin Only Model" with any Sight? I could not find it on your website www.perrysnopeep.com.


Thanks for the post...Hope to have a new website in the near future with multiple videos. The APO will fit most sights but not all,Look at "photo's" on my website to see the apo by its self. Call me any time I'm here to help,Perry 315-245-1538


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Seems that mostly men are ordering or using the PNP but ladies this peep is great for us as well......Perry is a great guy to talk to with questions, very helpful. Thanks Perry!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Just got a call the other day from the machine shop,there are working on the new PNP parts.When I get the new parts I will assemble the new sight and make sure everything is cool before I have them run the next batch....I will keep ya posted... www.perrysnopeep.com


----------



## bowhunter5569 (Jan 15, 2012)

Got one on the way, can't wait for it!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*2012 PNP soon*

3 new proto type parts done today "I hope" I will do some testing for a day or two then its time to produce the new 2012 PNP! (generation 4)






Pic of 2011 generation 3


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Perry, what's the maximum number of pins?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> 3 new proto type parts done today "I hope" I will do some testing for a day or two then its time to produce the new 2012 PNP! (generation 4)
> View attachment 1286896
> Pic of 2011 generation 3



Very nice!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Perry, like I said before - you don't give your sights enough publicity!

Revamp the website, and splash more photos with as much details as the ones above...


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Edsel said:


> Perry, like I said before - you don't give your sights enough publicity!
> 
> Revamp the website, and splash more photos with as much details as the ones above...


Thanks Edsel,I so agree. Working on (in priority order) 1) Generation 4 PNP 2) new website 3) PNP videos 4) Photo slide show with descriptions. Archery Super Show in Indiana April 2012!


----------



## bowhunter5569 (Jan 15, 2012)

here it is perry..... This is the one i got from RENO.. Edsel has a thread on here about different variants of your sight and the green one listed as version 3 is this exact same sight... RENO had the pics posted on his website if im not mistaken.........

















































This sight is like new Perry. Can't even tell it's been mounted to a riser!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Bro,This is a V-2 sight congrats! I have them on sale for $125. Ya really can't beat it if that's some ones budget (like my) lol.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a Version 2?

I mislabeled it as Version 3 in the other thread!...


----------



## bowhunter5569 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yep Edsel it's a version 2. Note the pin tracks in the front sight pin housing! They are not inset.


----------



## bowhunter5569 (Jan 15, 2012)

It;s also for sale in the classifieds for 75TYD! Wanting to get the newest version!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

This looks really interesting to me. Can you still mount a quiver? When sighting in the 1st green pin, do you need to use a peep or just do away with it completely? How bright are the fibers, do you need a sight light? When will you newest version be available? Thanks.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> This looks really interesting to me. Can you still mount a quiver? When sighting in the 1st green pin, do you need to use a peep or just do away with it completely? How bright are the fibers, do you need a sight light? When will you newest version be available? Thanks.


 Yes most quivers will fit on a PNP. I have a tight spot quiver ordered,its the only quiver that I know so far that needs a bracket (can purchase from tight spot or G-5 makes one too) I will have longer enclosed wrapped fibers on the new V-4. PNP has 3/8x32mm light holes in the alignment pin and target pin assemblies. No need for peep when sighting in. Please read "sighting in" on my website, its very easy to sight in Perrys No Peep! I'm told V-4 will be out of machine shop March 15th..anodizing shop for 1 week...so around March 25. Thanks for the post!...Call me any time,I'm here to help


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

bowhunter5569 said:


> Yep Edsel it's a version 2. Note the pin tracks in the front sight pin housing! They are not inset.


Got it :thumbs_up


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Proto types going out today!*

Sending out V-4 apo & V-4 pnp today for (independent)field testing. Reviews coming soon here on AT!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*V-4*

Looking forward to introducing the new V-4 pnp at the Bow Hunting Super Show in Indy April 20-21-22 http://www.bowhuntingsupershow.com/ But hope to have some done by March 25 or sooner?


----------



## bowhunter5569 (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't Wait!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

perrys no peep said:


> Looking forward to introducing the new V-4 pnp at the Bow Hunting Super Show in Indy April 20-21-22 http://www.bowhuntingsupershow.com/ But hope to have some done by March 25 or sooner?


What does the V-4 look like and how does it work? I shoot a slider (BG Ascent) that I love.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> What does the V-4 look like and how does it work? I shoot a slider (BG Ascent) that I love.


 Unfortunately Perrys No Peep apo do not work with slider sights...sorry. The V-4 is in production Hope to have pictures mid to end of March for you..Thanks for the post


----------



## chrisa001 (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like these, been looking at a Field Logic IQ Sight I 'm thinking these might be better!
Can you post to Australia?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Australia sure....*



chrisa001 said:


> I really like these, been looking at a Field Logic IQ Sight I 'm thinking these might be better!
> Can you post to Australia?


 Thank You...I have two V-4 pnp's back ordered,going to Australia as soon as there done! example:shipping to QL is about 35-40 USD.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Did a little testing for Perry on the V-4 Proto Type

Go to this link to see positive results

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1707458


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Check out thread "Perry No Peep Testing results on V-4 Proto Type"


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

This sight offers the fastest target acquisition you can possibly have because you never have to take your eye off of the target to have to verify whether some alignment mechanism on the top of the sight housing is aligned perfectly or not to take the shot. That's because the alignment pin gets adjusted so that it sets next to the pins that your already using. I have an APO as well as a 3 & 5 pin PNP. This is simply a great product here.






chrisa001 said:


> I really like these, been looking at a Field Logic IQ Sight I 'm thinking these might be better!
> Can you post to Australia?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DBLlungIT said:


> This sight offers the fastest target acquisition you can possibly have because you never have to take your eye off of the target to have to verify whether some alignment mechanism on the top of the sight housing is aligned perfectly or not to take the shot. That's because the alignment pin gets adjusted so that it sets next to the pins that your already using. I have an APO as well as a 3 & 5 pin PNP. This is simply a great product here.


Very well said. I agree it was very easy to get on target.
DB


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a new BT CPXL coming. Bet you can guess what is going on it. Yes, you guessed it - The mighty "APO" from Mr. Perry Williams.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

March 26th is my birthday....hint....hint....:wink:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Super 91 said:


> March 26th is my birthday....hint....hint....:wink:


 How many candles on the cake??? (don't answer that one) Do my best to get the V-4 pnp to you asap! Your on the top of the list...Super 91


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

When will you have the latest version out and ready for sale? Do you have a 3 pin version?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> When will you have the latest version out and ready for sale? Do you have a 3 pin version?


 Yes 3 pin is the standard. End of March is the plan...


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP...Tight Spot quivers*

Yes Tight spot quivers work with PNP and APO!!! Tight spot makes a bracket for slider sights that work well with PNP. The good news is you can mount the bracket to the sight (PNP) If you use it with a slider sight you mount the bracket "under" the sight......Not with PNP,just mount the bracket to pnp (like a normal quiver)


----------



## austin_103 (Dec 11, 2010)

How much is the v4 going to cost?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

austin_103 said:


> How much is the v4 going to cost?


 Same Price...$219.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

It's the $219 price that one has to think about , but good sights may be worth it ! 

I'm still in the waiting mode . :darkbeer:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Carpshooter said:


> It's the $219 price that one has to think about , but good sights may be worth it !
> 
> I'm still in the waiting mode . :darkbeer:


 I can understand that! Made in USA and small numbers of sights...makes for small profit margin. I can't really see my sights getting less expensive even in the future..sorry I wish I could change that,Thanks for the post!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Headed to the machine shop today..pick up V-4 parts and take them to anodizing..I'll keep you guys and gals Posted!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

That is one impressive looking sight. I like it.

Does it have 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment? Is there going to be a model with a vertical wire on the front sight?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> Headed to the machine shop today..pick up V-4 parts and take them to anodizing..I'll keep you guys and gals Posted!





*Very nice, can't wait to see one.*


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

jim p said:


> That is one impressive looking sight. I like it.
> 
> Does it have 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment? Is there going to be a model with a vertical wire on the front sight?


 Sorry No 2nd.. 3rd axis adjustment. Good question about a wire but the alignment pin is what indicates repeatable form N-S-E-W right bow toque= pins a join....left bow toque= pin separation....misalignment vertically= pins not on the same plane...Its very natural indication in your sight window with the pin locked on target.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you can make a mount for a bubble level that can be adjusted you could get the 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment. I am thinking that only the bubble would need to be moved not the sight housing.

Just a thought.

Your sights ability to be used in very low light conditions will make it a winner in the hunting world.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

jim p said:


> If you can make a mount for a bubble level that can be adjusted you could get the 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment. I am thinking that only the bubble would need to be moved not the sight housing.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Your sights ability to be used in very low light conditions will make it a winner in the hunting world.


 That would nice and a great idea for the future..its been a long road to this point but pnp will always improve..thanks for the post!


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Will the rear sight option work with a dial or slider sight?


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

3 more days till V4 comes out, right Perry? Looking forward to it. Let me know before you ship if you will.

Thanks! Got two bows waiting on the new PNP. Can't wait to shoot them!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a new v4 coming soon as well. Perry is the man. Cant wait. But the APO is going on my new CPXL INFERNO. Ouch!!! Just picked it up today from Baldy. Havent even shot it yet but when i do - oh yeah my APO will be on it. Git er done...


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Tkd-0331 said:


> Will the rear sight option work with a dial or slider sight?


 NO but it will work with the G5xr2


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Anodizing is taking longer that expected There saying Wednesday after noon (April 4th) Sorry to my customers....I start assembling Thursday morning April 5th.....


----------



## robm8806 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anybody thinking of buying one of these sights don't hesitate. Having first hand help machine these sights at the machine shop I know that nothing but top quality goes out the door . All sights are precision cnc machined and built heavy duty. Strong enough to take an accidental drop and not break or bend.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

V-4 pnp is done! Pictures tomorrow 4-12-12. First 50 sights $219. after that the price will have to go up ...The price of materials,parts and manufacturing in the America is not cheap....Yes If I made pnp over seas the price could be reduced..sorry again,that's not gonna happen. I only expect to making the profit margin that a retailer would..Most self proprietors would expect 2x the margin of a retailer. I really wish I could sell them for less and get more people to try one....


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

perrys no peep said:


> V-4 pnp is done! Pictures tomorrow 4-12-12. First 50 sights $219. after that the price will have to go up ...The price of materials,parts and manufacturing in the America is not cheap....Yes If I made pnp over seas the price could be reduced..sorry again,that's not gonna happen. I only expect to making the profit margin that a retailer would..Most self proprietors would expect 2x the margin of a retailer. I really wish I could sell them for less and get more people to try one....


Cant wait to see them.


----------



## bowhunter5569 (Jan 15, 2012)

wheres the pics??????????


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowhunter5569 said:


> wheres the pics??????????


Got mine mounted. Ideal for me. :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Got mine mounted. Ideal for me. :thumbs_up



DB, is that the NEW V-4?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Christopher67 said:


> DB, is that the NEW V-4?


Yes it is. Just put it on last week, Perry got some better pictures.
DB


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Lights on sale!*







V-4 picture.......Lights on sale 3/8 x 32mm or 7/16 x 40 $16.99 pm me or call 315-245-1538 Thanks...


----------



## huntabsarokee (Jul 20, 2011)

Going through all these threads looking for a weight. Can't fine 1 so does anybody have a weight. Thanks!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

huntabsarokee said:


> Going through all these threads looking for a weight. Can't fine 1 so does anybody have a weight. Thanks!


 About 7.6 oz I will get a cert scale weight soon for ya. Thanks for the post!


----------



## huntabsarokee (Jul 20, 2011)

7.6oz for the entire thing front and back? I have been thinking about getting the back portion to use with my current sight mostly because the entire sight looks kind of big. Figure if I don't like it I am only out about $100 but if the weight is less tha 8oz complete then maybe I will just order the entire kit and kaboodle.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

huntabsarokee said:


> 7.6oz for the entire thing front and back? I have been thinking about getting the back portion to use with my current sight mostly because the entire sight looks kind of big. Figure if I don't like it I am only out about $100 but if the weight is less tha 8oz complete then maybe I will just order the entire kit and kaboodle.


 ITS TIME TO CALL MR. PNP (that's me Perry Williams) dust off that credit card my friend its time for you to start smiling too!


----------



## huntabsarokee (Jul 20, 2011)

There is no dust on the credit card and that is the problem. Its always being used


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Perry,

I scanned back through, but I didn't see the answer to this question. Does the APO have any wrapped/coiled fiber and/or a light attachment?

Thanks!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Perry,
> 
> I scanned back through, but I didn't see the answer to this question. Does the APO have any wrapped/coiled fiber and/or a light attachment?
> 
> Thanks!


 The fiber is not long on the V-3 apo but I can wrap fibers for you if you like...also all the Apo's and PNP's are taped for lights 3/8 x 32mm I also have rheostat lights on sale for $16.99


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks, Perry! How long will the APO's be on sale?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Thanks, Perry! How long will the APO's be on sale?


 Till there gone I have plenty v-3 apo's right now....


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

thirdhandman said:


> Been hearing a lot about the new sight called Perry's no peep, Since for the past 20 years I have been working about 15 hunting shows a year, I thought I had seen it all. I have tried a couple different peep eliminator sights and haven't been impressed. My accuracy suffered in each case and I am not willing to give up accuracy for anything. At 58 years old my eyes are getting weaker and I'm having a hard time focusing at close distance. So my search for a peep eliminating sight continued till today.
> 
> Just got my Perrysnopeep. It took me less time to set it up than tying in a peep sight, and I can get a peep tied in pretty quick. Within 10 shots I was grouping 2" at 20 yards. I used to circle my peep around the sight aperture which is pretty good, but perry's method is quicker and it shows immediately if you are torquing the bow. Knowing that your are torquing the bow before you take the shot will improve your accuracy without improving my ones level. My son who has much better eyes than I happened to be practicing with me. Somewhere around 9pm he said he had to quit as he couldn't see his sight any longer any longer. I shot another 15 minutes then quit.
> 
> Bottom line, the sight is Built like a tank with easy to use micro adjustments. The fiber optics are as bright and protected as most. It has already improved my accuracy as. I can use a pair of glasses and not have to worry about a peep sight. I can see much clearer in low light. It seems that the big boys like to play 15 minutes before sunrise or 15 minutes after sunset. I would say especially for an archer over forty, This is a couple hundred dollars well spent.


*no doubt can improve accuracy 

something similar to this is what I used to learn how to hold the bow without torq'in it, improved my x count more then any other things I was trying before I won Vegas in the Bowhunter class 

RobbyHood

*


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

Look great , very nice job and a big A+ for US made!!!!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbs_up


autoguns said:


> Look great , very nice job and a big A+ for US made!!!!


 Quality product/Made in USA #1 priority. It will be a long time before PNP is in the black,but I can't thank you or my customers enough for the kind words and support.....


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

this product will be on my bow soon... any using HHA one slider with this?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

full moon said:


> this product will be on my bow soon... any using HHA one slider with this?


 The Apo wasn't designed for sliders sorry... but works with most sights.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

After over a year of thinking about it, I just ordered an APO. Perry was extremely helpful and took the time to answer all my questions. I can't wait to get it and try it out! I'll post up as soon as I get my new bow and get it all set up.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

TennJeep1618 said:


> After over a year of thinking about it, I just ordered an APO. Perry was extremely helpful and took the time to answer all my questions. I can't wait to get it and try it out! I'll post up as soon as I get my new bow and get it all set up.



Congrats! cant wait to see it.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

huntabsarokee said:


> There is no dust on the credit card and that is the problem. Its always being used




lol. True story.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just spoke to Perry himself about purchasing a new sight from him. He spent a lot of time on the phone with me and answered all of my questions. I was going to buy a CBE Tek Hunter XL but he has convinced me to go with a PNP. Anyone who is willing to take the time to speak with someone and explain everything with lots of patience is great in my book. THis is the same reason I went with an Elite bow. Anyone can make a new product but if they stand behind it fully, that is who you want to be teamed up with. Thank you Perry!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

cgs1967 said:


> Anyone can make a new product but if they stand behind it fully, that is who you want to be teamed up with. Thank you Perry!



*I agree* :thumbs_up


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Right hand bow torque (opposite for Left hand archer)






Left hand bow torque (opposite for left hand archer)






Vertical misalignment






Shoot! Still working on this prop,hope ya get the general idea?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice job! This prop tells it like it is. Most archers will easily understand.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Nice job! This prop tells it like it is. Most archers will easily understand.


 Thanks Mr. Thirdhand....I will try to weld some steel pins on inserts and paint them green and maybe line them with fibers for show purpose? Here is another prop archers can hold and see the PNP "archers view"


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

i am definately getting one of these at 41 my eyes arent as good, I have a problem seeing distance and through a peep it makes it even harder and in low light I might as well forget it!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

At this point, I don't know what the heck to do. I am right handed and have done everything right handed my whole life. I shoot guns and bows by closing my left eye, the trainer suggested that was probably because I was left eye dominant. I know when I try to look thru my peep with both eyes open, it's blurry. I wonder if this could help with all that?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> At this point, I don't know what the heck to do. I am right handed and have done everything right handed my whole life. I shoot guns and bows by closing my left eye, the trainer suggested that was probably because I was left eye dominant. I know when I try to look thru my peep with both eyes open, it's blurry. I wonder if this could help with all that?


 We can set up a PNP for either eye..Give me a call if you like we can try to figure out what's best for you.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Shot the Perrys no peep allot yesturday. Im shooting both eyes open and being right handed shooting on the left side of string with both eyes.

I plan to shoot all summer and be real familar with shooting this no sight.
DB


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Been practicing at 55 yards The only limitation to drilling the 5'' circle every time on my Thirdhand Archery Rag Bag is "me" PNP is super accurate at long distance shots!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

I cant wait to get mine ordered!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't believe I missed the 1 year anniversary of the " Just got my new Perry's no Peep". Happy anniversary, happy anniversary! better late than never.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Perry and placed my order, Perry is an awesome guy and answers all your questions and helps you out with any question you have, Truly a great guy and stands behind his product!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Can't believe I missed the 1 year anniversary of the " Just got my new Perry's no Peep". Happy anniversary, happy anniversary! better late than never.


 Thanks so much for the thread Mr. Third Hand almost 21k hits!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Free bump for an outstanding product and a top notch guy Perry your a great guy!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Just got my Perry's no peep installed, it took 15 minutes to get it set an my 20 yard pin, very simple! My days of using a peep are over! I'm very pleased with Perry's no peep an the quality is top notch, here are some pics!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Blueberry_DLD said:


> Just got my Perry's no peep installed, it took 15 minutes to get it set an my 20 yard pin, very simple! My days of using a peep are over! I'm very pleased with Perry's no peep an the quality is top notch, here are some pics!
> View attachment 1366560
> 
> View attachment 1366561
> ...




Very nice!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Blueberry_DLD said:


> Just got my Perry's no peep installed, it took 15 minutes to get it set an my 20 yard pin, very simple! My days of using a peep are over! I'm very pleased with Perry's no peep an the quality is top notch, here are some pics!
> View attachment 1366560
> 
> View attachment 1366561
> ...


I told you it really is just that simple. Having tried several others with no success. Perry really got this thing nailed down.
DB


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

5 years later still poor and in the hole....... But I can tell you guys I feel like I won the lottery...This is only a starting point for pnp, God willing....THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbs_up


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a customer for life, Perry Tab and I will support and promote you 100%!

DB you were right it was just that simple, I love it!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Saturday Bump


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Sunday morning bump, PNP reminds me of that old song "I can see clearly now" :thumbs_up


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump for an awesome product and one great guy!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Got the light for my APO today. At 9:10 PM I was still shooting on the range in the woods. Shot 5 arrows at 30 yards got 2 tens and 3 clost to ten 8's. That is as good as I shoot in the daylight. Just extended my hunting time by 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Got the light for my APO today. At 9:10 PM I was still shooting on the range in the woods. Shot 5 arrows at 30 yards got 2 tens and 3 clost to ten 8's. That is as good as I shoot in the daylight. Just extended my hunting time by 10 to 15 minutes.


Thats awesome!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

what he said.





Daniel Boone said:


> I told you it really is just that simple. Having tried several others with no success. Perry really got this thing nailed down.
> DB


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

deer just are not safe anymore with either the sight or the apo. i like the sight but the apo is the freaking bomb if you already have a sight that you like. its stupid how much extra shooting time you get. for my early season deep in the woods stands this is the hot set up indeed. you really have to know when the last minute of shooting time is with this apo or even the pnp sight for that matter. thanks perry. no bs, your a life saver. 





thirdhandman said:


> Got the light for my APO today. At 9:10 PM I was still shooting on the range in the woods. Shot 5 arrows at 30 yards got 2 tens and 3 clost to ten 8's. That is as good as I shoot in the daylight. Just extended my hunting time by 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

DBLlungIT said:


> deer just are not safe anymore with either the sight or the apo. i like the sight but the apo is the freaking bomb if you already have a sight that you like. its stupid how much extra shooting time you get. for my early season deep in the woods stands this is the hot set up indeed. you really have to know when the last minute of shooting time is with this apo or even the pnp sight for that matter. thanks perry. no bs, your a life saver.


PM sent to you Frank


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

who all has there perrys no peep?


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Blueberry_DLD said:


> who all has there perrys no peep?


I got my APO a couple weeks ago and I'm very impressed with the quality of it. I had to make a few adjustments to make it work with my Black Gold Vengeance, but I haven't gotten a chance to try it out yet because I had to send my new bow back for refinishing. 

I determined that the APO wont work with a 5 pin sight on my current bow. This is because the top pin has to be so high in the housing to get all 5 pins to fit. The problem is that the APO housing overlaps the front housing and the APO level blocks my last pin and level on the front housing. If the APO pin had more vertical adjustment inside it's housing, I think everything would work just fine (V-4, Perry?). My new bow is MUCH faster (50+fps), so I'll be able to get my top pin set lower in the housing and still get all 5 pins to fit since the pin gaps will be smaller.

I took some pictures of what I had to do to make the APO work with the Black Gold sight, but I was waiting to post those until I get my new bow back and get the sight adjusted and the APO working with it. Unfortunately, I didn't get any pictures of the overlap that I was talking about, but I will try to get some tomorrow and get them posted.

I'm very confident the APO will work great!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

TennJeep1618 said:


> I got my APO a couple weeks ago and I'm very impressed with the quality of it. I had to make a few adjustments to make it work with my Black Gold Vengeance, but I haven't gotten a chance to try it out yet because I had to send my new bow back for refinishing.
> 
> I determined that the APO wont work with a 5 pin sight on my current bow. This is because the top pin has to be so high in the housing to get all 5 pins to fit. The problem is that the APO housing overlaps the front housing and the APO level blocks my last pin and level on the front housing. If the APO pin had more vertical adjustment inside it's housing, I think everything would work just fine (V-4, Perry?). My new bow is MUCH faster (50+fps), so I'll be able to get my top pin set lower in the housing and still get all 5 pins to fit since the pin gaps will be smaller.
> 
> ...



SWEET! Can't wait to see the pics. :thumbs_up


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Post up some pics!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Finally got some pictures.

Here is how my pins are set with my approx 240fps bow:










Here is a rough showing of where the APO looks like at full draw. You can see my 5th pin and level on my BG sight are blocked.










The APO pin is adjusted all the way up in the housing.










If I adjust my first pin down closer to the middle of the housing, the APO lines up great and the entire front housing is visible.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of the APO. The quality is outstanding!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Quality and machining are outstanding, and Perry is a super guy


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Blueberry_DLD said:


> Quality and machining are outstanding, and Perry is a super guy


No doubt about it! I can't wait to get my new bow back so I can start shooting with the PNP!


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Blueberry_DLD said:


> Quality and machining are outstanding, and Perry is a super guy



I second that Blueberry


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

I reccomend Perrys No Peep, to everyone, Give Perry a shout


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Sale>>> Perrys No Peep V-2 $99......V-3 $150 V-3 Apo $89. Lights $14.99 www.perrysnopeep.com or pm me!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Finally got some pictures.
> 
> Here is how my pins are set with my approx 240fps bow:
> 
> ...



SWEET! Thanks for the pics! :thumb:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the pics TennJeep! With a PNP you don't see the target pin sight ring at all. Using the Apo with your smaller diameter target pin sight ring you are limited to the diameter of "your sight" pin guard. Looks good!


----------



## TrinidadBill (Jun 5, 2012)

I talked with Perry yesterday. Great conversation great guy. I ordered my PNP for my PSE Evo and my old eyes!

BTW, this thread helped me make up my mind and the sale!

I am a small business owner and I enjoy supporting other small business owners like Perry. Made in the USA!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm in. Sent my money today after talking to Perry. I have an APO on the way. Hated using a peep from day one. Effective, yes. Have I had good quality strings and cable that held a peep square? Yes. From deezlin, crackers, bucknasty, all good'n stable, well made sets. Just can NOT stand having to look through a peep. Hate the limited field of view. Loved the timeberline no-peep from the get-go, the anchor sight made it bigger and brighter, and now I get to try Perry's version of peepless which I fully expect will work great. Can't wait to try it out, and will post my results. :thumbs_up


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

How many people got an apo and wish they got the full version? Im thinking about an apo cause I have sights I like. Cause of money if I got the full version it would be the 2nd version. Besides tennjeep anyone else have a problem getting the apo with an old sight to line up the way you want? I have a g5 Rock sight if that makes a diff. Btw shouldnt some of you guys buying them leave perry some feedback?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Anynamewilldo said:


> How many people got an apo and wish they got the full version? Im thinking about an apo cause I have sights I like. Cause of money if I got the full version it would be the 2nd version. Besides tennjeep anyone else have a problem getting the apo with an old sight to line up the way you want? I have a g5 Rock sight if that makes a diff. Btw shouldnt some of you guys buying them leave perry some feedback?


 I get feedback alot from my customers and really appreciate it posted also.If you look at tennjeep pin set up you will see his top pin is very high in the sight ring....If you bring the top pin down the apo sight ring will line up.tennjeep did a great job with the pics but your view will be different from that at "full draw".......With a PNP you don't see the target pin sight ring in view at full draw. Your view is appox 10' @25yards.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

K. How big is the target sight ring on full size version? Tennjeep how big is yours? Ill measure mine tonight. Think its 2 1/8" on the outside. Also anyone just line up with their second pin just to get it where you wanted it and if so did it feel just as natural?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Anynamewilldo said:


> K. How big is the target sight ring on full size version? Tennjeep how big is yours? Ill measure mine tonight. Think its 2 1/8" on the outside. Also anyone just line up with their second pin just to get it where you wanted it and if so did it feel just as natural?


 (2'' id sight guard on PNP) You can set it up on 2nd pin and it will work great,(but not needed) Example if you have a sight ring with a 1.750 id you will see a little of your sight ring at full draw.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

perrys no peep said:


> I get feedback alot from my customers and really appreciate it posted also.If you look at tennjeep pin set up you will see his top pin is very high in the sight ring....If you bring the top pin down the apo sight ring will line up.tennjeep did a great job with the pics but your view will be different from that at "full draw".......With a PNP you don't see the target pin sight ring in view at full draw. Your view is appox 10' @25yards.


I meant feedback as a seller. There is no feedback in the clasifieds. Maybe somebody sees your adds but not these threads, they think your new seller and you arnt selling any. Even though these threads say other wise.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Anynamewilldo said:


> I meant feedback as a seller. There is no feedback in the clasifieds. Maybe somebody sees your adds but not these threads, they think your new seller and you arnt selling any. Even though these threads say other wise.


Your right I don't get feed back on AT....Ok PNP customers can you give me some feed back? Thanks!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

perrys no peep said:


> Yes 3 pin is the standard. End of March is the plan...


How much would a six pin version be? left handed

also do you have a version 3 in left handed and how different are the three vs 4?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

kdog23 said:


> How much would a six pin version be? left handed
> 
> also do you have a version 3 in left handed and how different are the three vs 4?


 Pics of V-3 on page 9 of this thread....pics of V-4 under "products" www.perrysnopeep.com V-4 is more refined with machined profiles/better fiber enclosures/4 mount holes.....but both are great sights Sale: V-4 $209. V-3 $150.....V-3 apo $89. Yes I have LH V-3 and V-4 models. I recommend up to 5 pins on my current sights. (Price V-4, 5 pin $219) (V-3, 5 pin) $160.


----------



## jo2dsh (Dec 11, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Been hearing a lot about the new sight called Perry's no peep, Since for the past 20 years I have been working about 15 hunting shows a year, I thought I had seen it all. I have tried a couple different peep eliminator sights and haven't been impressed. My accuracy suffered in each case and I am not willing to give up accuracy for anything. At 58 years old my eyes are getting weaker and I'm having a hard time focusing at close distance. So my search for a peep eliminating sight continued till today.
> 
> Just got my Perrysnopeep. It took me less time to set it up than tying in a peep sight, and I can get a peep tied in pretty quick. Within 10 shots I was grouping 2" at 20 yards. I used to circle my peep around the sight aperture which is pretty good, but perry's method is quicker and it shows immediately if you are torquing the bow. Knowing that your are torquing the bow before you take the shot will improve your accuracy without improving my ones level. My son who has much better eyes than I happened to be practicing with me. Somewhere around 9pm he said he had to quit as he couldn't see his sight any longer any longer. I shot another 15 minutes then quit.
> 
> Bottom line, the sight is Built like a tank with easy to use micro adjustments. The fiber optics are as bright and protected as most. It has already improved my accuracy as. I can use a pair of glasses and not have to worry about a peep sight. I can see much clearer in low light. It seems that the big boys like to play 15 minutes before sunrise or 15 minutes after sunset. I would say especially for an archer over forty, This is a couple hundred dollars well spent.


Where could I see this product any you tube videos Web sites anything sounds interesting, something I'd like to own


----------



## jo2dsh (Dec 11, 2009)

jo2dsh said:


> Where could I see this product any you tube videos Web sites anything sounds interesting, something I'd like to own


Found it ha ha I didn't read through


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anynamewilldo said:


> K. How big is the target sight ring on full size version? Tennjeep how big is yours? Ill measure mine tonight. Think its 2 1/8" on the outside. Also anyone just line up with their second pin just to get it where you wanted it and if so did it feel just as natural?


My Vengeance's sight ring is 1 3/4".


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

jo2dsh said:


> Where could I see this product any you tube videos Web sites anything sounds interesting, something I'd like to own


 Workin on videos...website now Thanks for the post!


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I had the privilege to meet Perry and his sweet wife at the IBO in Erie on the 16th. I can't emphasize enough what a nice guy to meet and talk to selling a great product. Perry spent some valuable time educating me on the simplicity of installing his 'No Peep' product. I have his APO but am now ordering his site as well. Perry has an excellent product with excellent customer service to match. Thank you Perry for your time and I look forward to adding your site to my APO.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Positive feed back is the best part of my job...thanks BOWdacious1 and all my other customers!....


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you guys honding your head more straight up and down as an anchor sight with your right eye well left of the string?


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Sry meant holding and perry answered my? I didnt read all 16 pages.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It is amazing how many happy campers Perry has on his list now. Seems like everyone who has taken the time to use it love it.


----------



## chuck dickerson (Dec 5, 2011)

How does this sight work for "older eyes"?
I have to work hard at open sights on my HP target rifle, barley can shoot a pistol- gone mostly scope.
Trying Archery this summer and am a bit worried about sight picture.
Anyone with any experience, and over 58?
thanks
chuck


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

chuck dickerson said:


> How does this sight work for "older eyes"?
> I have to work hard at open sights on my HP target rifle, barley can shoot a pistol- gone mostly scope.
> Trying Archery this summer and am a bit worried about sight picture.
> Anyone with any experience, and over 58?
> ...


Chuck,I have many customers in your same situation,If you can see your pins clearly and down range target PNP should help for sure.Yours eyes will focus on the two side by side pins and target (not peep-target pin- target). Correcting your vision issues to the best case is first, IMO. Good Luck,Perry Call me anytime


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the many orders this week to all my customers!!!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> It is amazing how many happy campers Perry has on his list now. Seems like everyone who has taken the time to use it love it.


Were working on it thirdhandman Thanks for the support!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Are you guys honding your head more straight up and down as an anchor sight with your right eye well left of the string?


No not like an anchor sight were they recommend you look outside of the bow string. Your shooting form will remain the same, 98% of my customers will turn there nose appox 1/8'' (toward the riser) so there eye will have a clean view to the alignment pin/target pin (between the bow string and riser)...good question its not easy to read every post especially on this thread.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

chuck dickerson said:


> How does this sight work for "older eyes"?
> I have to work hard at open sights on my HP target rifle, barley can shoot a pistol- gone mostly scope.
> Trying Archery this summer and am a bit worried about sight picture.
> Anyone with any experience, and over 58?
> ...


Im 54 and wear glasses. This has helped me get on target faster and all though have not field tested in the woods with low light. I can say it easy to see. I went to this because last year I couldnt get on deer through a peep in low light with Peep. No doubt this will help me for years. I shot some yesturday and it easy to see.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Are you guys honding your head more straight up and down as an anchor sight with your right eye well left of the string?


Yes my right eye is on the left side of string, right hand shooter. Im going back to my normal anchor point. You sight in from your normal anchor point. 
DB


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump for an awesome product


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

V-4's are going fast!


----------



## pwrs1id3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you have V4 green pnp in stock for Hoyt?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

pwrs1id3 said:


> Do you have V4 green pnp in stock for Hoyt?


The only thing I have for a Hoyt right now is a black APO. Next production run I will Hoyt PNP's but all my products will be black,sorry. I love the green but aparently not many other folks do,so I had to stop anodizing them green.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BOWdacious1 said:


> I had the privilege to meet Perry and his sweet wife at the IBO in Erie on the 16th. I can't emphasize enough what a nice guy to meet and talk to selling a great product. Perry spent some valuable time educating me on the simplicity of installing his 'No Peep' product. I have his APO but am now ordering his site as well. Perry has an excellent product with excellent customer service to match. Thank you Perry for your time and I look forward to adding your site to my APO.


Very well said. I have found the same with Perry just haven't had the pleasure of meeting his bride. I just got my new apo Sight in on the new G5 and loving in. Deer be ware.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Steve Piatt from New York Outdoor News just did a story on PNP.....wow the phones ringing off the hook! THANKS Steve and NY outdoor news!


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone used one in a hunting scenario? Maybe it is form a lack of understanding on usage but it seems like one would have to focus on the "double dot" orientation as much as the target and that there would be enough margin of error to lose accuracy at longer distances. Not trying to flame the product, obviously interested asI have been reading up on them for a bit this am.....but really wondering if they provide long range accuracy and a non distracted hunting shot. Please excuse me if the answers were listed somewhere and i missed them.

Thanks


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

gjs4 said:


> Has anyone used one in a hunting scenario? Maybe it is form a lack of understanding on usage but it seems like one would have to focus on the "double dot" orientation as much as the target and that there would be enough margin of error to lose accuracy at longer distances. Not trying to flame the product, obviously interested asI have been reading up on them for a bit this am.....but really wondering if they provide long range accuracy and a non distracted hunting shot. Please excuse me if the answers were listed somewhere and i missed them.
> 
> Thanks


this is precisely the reason I stack mine. your peripheal vision will automatically stack them.I shot in a 3D tourney yesterday and I was very impressed with it. It looks like another user BowHuntnKY likes stacking them too.try this sight, you will be impressed.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

chuck dickerson said:


> How does this sight work for "older eyes"?
> I have to work hard at open sights on my HP target rifle, barley can shoot a pistol- gone mostly scope.
> Trying Archery this summer and am a bit worried about sight picture.
> Anyone with any experience, and over 58?
> ...


Chuck: I know how you feel as I just turned 60 this year. I felt the same way hard to see through a peep with glasses etc. I found this APO to be the best thing since sliced bread. This is the third bow I have had an APO on and I love it. Just got this one set up and tuned in today. New G5 and an APO at forty yards with .125 readers on.








Not too bad, shot with a slight breeze.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Not bad MR. Thirdhandman...:thumbs_up


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Does it interfere with a quiver? How about if you use the APO with the sight you have? Will that stack up and bother a quiver or push it far away from the bow?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

WildmanWilson said:


> Does it interfere with a quiver? How about if you use the APO with the sight you have? Will that stack up and bother a quiver or push it far away from the bow?


Most all quivers fit good on a PNP. The APO main frame will push your sight over (1/4'' that's it)


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres how i use mine...i kinda cheat the system...i dont use the alignment pin...i draw..anchor and the APOsight ring and my sight are lined up...level the bubble place my pin and let it fly! I love it









30 yds


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

I want that bow...sweet. Nice groups btw!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Heres how i use mine...i kinda cheat the system...i dont use the alignment pin...i draw..anchor and the APOsight ring and my sight are lined up...level the bubble place my pin and let it fly! I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You and me are thinking alike. I was wondering if this would be accurate without the back pin. Well removed my pin and sure enough first few shots are looking good. Will be doing more testing. Just center the front and back housing.

Just 20yrds but hitting consistantly.:thumbs_up


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Heres how i use mine...i kinda cheat the system...i dont use the alignment pin...i draw..anchor and the APOsight ring and my sight are lined up...level the bubble place my pin and let it fly! I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, what do you do? Not understanding.. Are you using the apo as a big peep ring?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, that is what he is doing and it can be done. Its just that the pin to pin shows errors better. Its much easier to see the gap caused by of an error, when one is putting .019 next to .019 verses the thickness of two sight rings.
In the picture you wil notice the angle of the camera showing that it is tight on top and right but a little gap on left bottom. In order to see that you have to look away from the pin. 
when doing pin to pin,it is right there. You can see it a little easier without looking away.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

thirdhandman said:


> Yes, that is what he is doing and it can be done. Its just that the pin to pin shows errors better. Its much easier to see the gap caused by of an error, when one is putting .019 next to .019 verses the thickness of two sight rings.


His yellow ring shows allot of accuracy in centering. It also very easy on the eyes. His groups are darn tight for 30yrds. Shot allot of arrows tonight and it works. Not totally convinced it not a better way yet. Im diffiantly not at the accuracy level of Peep yet. Got two months to keep testing and it started tonight. Im still in test mode.
DB


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

If my pins are off n-s-e-w a tiny bit I know my form is off, My sight rings serve no purpose but to protect the pins and support the bubble level,and most defiantly will not lock me in with pin point shooting form. The alignment of two .019 pins dot-to-dot is the key.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Perry the apo sight ring can and will work just like lining up a peep sight around the aperture of the sight. The pro's have been doing that way for years. The dot to dot method will show form flaws much easier and quicker. Both will work.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I maybe lucky but when.im at full draw...the APO sight circles my black gold perfectly! When i anchor i know if I'm not anchored correctly or changed somthing..because when i level the bubble the apo and my sight wont line up...BUT if i am anchored correctly everythings lined up and no gaps between APO and my sight ring im good to go..place the pin and let it rip..ive been shooting it like this for over a week. And everyday i feel my self more and more comfortable this way...and im 90% sure this is the set up im taking to the woods.

My 50-60 yard groups are still getting there









This is closer to how its lined up..at full draw EDIT; guess this one isnt much better but im sure you get the idea


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> You and me are thinking alike.


I feel special lol!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BowHuntnKY said:


> I feel special lol!


I not that smart! But did wonder about this. I sometimes find the two green dots side by side blending together with my bad eyes.

Im looking for the easyiest way. Good shooting and nice bow by the way. Deer are in trouble.
DB


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

What ever works is all that counts! I'm just happy your shooting well.....hats off!...:thumbs_up


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

perrys no peep said:


> What ever works is all that counts! I'm just happy your shooting well.....hats off!...:thumbs_up


Iol il be ordering another APO for my exceed as soon as i can get the gf to let go of the debit card...we just found out she pregnant with.my first child so she hoarding MY money lol...she says less archery more baby stuff...lol


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Iol il be ordering another APO for my exceed as soon as i can get the gf to let go of the debit card...we just found out she pregnant with.my first child so she hoarding MY money lol...she says less archery more baby stuff...lol


 That's exciting my friend,I would be looking at bows for the little one coming (that's how I think) ha ha


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> His yellow ring shows allot of accuracy in centering. It also very easy on the eyes. His groups are darn tight for 30yrds. Shot allot of arrows tonight and it works. Not totally convinced it not a better way yet. Im diffiantly not at the accuracy level of Peep yet. Got two months to keep testing and it started tonight. Im still in test mode.
> DB


Hey DB, going to put a PNP on the DST?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bginvestor said:


> Hey DB, going to put a PNP on the DST?


Should work. You doing this for hunting.
DB


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Should work. You doing this for hunting.
> DB


Actually, I am asking about your target bow? No PNP for target?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bginvestor said:


> Actually, I am asking about your target bow? No PNP for target?


Diffiantly not on my target bow. Hunting bow only. Elite Z28. 
DB


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry folks all the "apo's" are SOLD OUT......At least 2 months for new ones:angry:


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

I had to setup my APo a bit different as the holes in my riser are to far forward for the APO to line up so I attached my dovetail mount from my Copperjohn deadnuts to the APO then attached this to my bow with a 1/4" shim under the front of the APO with holes drilled through it for my 10-24 mounting bolts to screw in the riser, Here are a few pics of tehs etup, I did get a chance last night to shoot a bit i haven;'t fine tuned yet but I am very impressed, now this is the first time I've shot a pin site in 15 years, i've been useing a Sightron red dot and thought I would change to this for some 3d shooting, so far i love it but need to shoot some more, between swicthing sights and not shooting for 2 years I am doinf very well, haven't lost any arrows........:wink:

So what side of the string do you sight from?










Here are some pics of how i mounted it


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

example: (right hand archer) OvO Left eye (left of bow string) Nose center of bow string right eye right of bow string To me its unnatural to look to the left side of the bow string. My instructions tell you to move your nose toward the riser appox 1/8'' to get a clear view to the alignment pin / target pins. A few archer's will look to the left (outside) of the bow string.....personal preference.


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

That's how I found it the most normal and comfortable last night and once your there the anchor point seems to be the same more easily as once I'm just past the string my pins are pin to pin...thanks Perry

kevin


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Got this guy Last Saturday evening in real low light using Perry's no peep. Two P&Y in a row with a PNP. Thanks Perry.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Headed to the outdoor family expo in Watertown,NY this weekend hope to see you there!
Can't wait to meet some of our troops (hero's) also!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

New apo will be done soon!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Apo is going to anodizing this morning!


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't wait, need an APO for my new bow.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Really looking forward to the Bowhunters festival Forksville,PA Sept 13-14-15 2013


----------



## Spore (Jun 10, 2013)

Received my APO the other day, I'm finding I have to adjust both the apo and my sight right to their extremities. So just wondering what side of the string should I be looking? I'm right handed and have been sighting it in looking in the left side of the string.

Thanks!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Spore said:


> Received my APO the other day, I'm finding I have to adjust both the apo and my sight right to their extremities. So just wondering what side of the string should I be looking? I'm right handed and have been sighting it in looking in the left side of the string.
> 
> Thanks!


Spore, right hand archer with nose on bow string will look just to the right of the string.

PNP will actually put your head in a more natural "forward facing" position to the target.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

perrys no peep said:


> if my pins are off n-s-e-w a tiny bit i know my form is off, my sight rings serve no purpose but to protect the pins and support the bubble level,and most defiantly will not lock me in with pin point shooting form. The alignment of two .019 pins dot-to-dot is the key.


2x...


----------



## Vigilan (Jul 5, 2013)

Only works for multi pin sights? I'm assuming this because the PNP "dot-to-dot" indicator doesnt move to the 30 yard pin when changing ranges. I imagine it would be extremely difficult to sight in on single pin because the adjustments would be so small due to the shorter distance between rear and front sight marker than in a peep setup? 

This may be wishful thinking but i would like to see one with changeable pins (maybe one with a hash mark) for a single pin slider like the Trijicon. A hash along with the triangle pin would be a great sight picture.

The only drawback I see is this is kind of like changing from a rifle to a handgun. The distance between front and rear sight shortens dramatically and therefor shortens the ability to adjust to the distance of the target, which is completely fine for a hunter making a 20-40 yard shot (within handgun range) but would be hard to sight in for that 80 yard shot in outdoor target.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice rheostat lights in stock $14. or two for $25

FREE SHIPPING


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Hope to have left hand Copper John sights done soon, sorry no eta yet.


----------



## Black Shot (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey PNP,

Does the PNP work w/ Obsession Bows? I have a Lethal Force 2 (2013) w/ a CBE Tek Hybrid Sight 5-Pin @.019 (2013) and I know that the cables come further into the sight window than many other bows... so would this be an issue that prevents me from using the PNP? I don't know if you have been able to test the PNP on any Obsession Bows yet? Also is there an APO base model and a top tier version or is it just the single product? If I were to buy an APO I definitely would want a lighted version, what would something like that cost? Thanks.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Black Shot said:


> Hey PNP,
> 
> Does the PNP work w/ Obsession Bows? I have a Lethal Force 2 (2013) w/ a CBE Tek Hybrid Sight 5-Pin @.019 (2013) and I know that the cables come further into the sight window than many other bows... so would this be an issue that prevents me from using the PNP? I don't know if you have been able to test the PNP on any Obsession Bows yet? Also is there an APO base model and a top tier version or is it just the single product? If I were to buy an APO I definitely would want a lighted version, what would something like that cost? Thanks.


Yes the APO will work with the Tek hybrid as long as you are set at the top, Pretty sure it will work with your bow too.

Apo use with your sight.....or use the full PNP aiming system

Apo $99 Copper John / PNP $209 Axcel / PNP $335.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man wish I could afford one of these been wanting to try one for some time.


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

I see a lot of people saying their accuracy improves, im curious about the shorter distance between front and rear alignment points. I love the idea of the PNP and would like to get one soon, but i have a hard time getting over this difference. It seems to me that the alignment pin would be very hard to hold true, because of the short distance between front and rear sights. Like shooting a small pistol vs a rifle. Anyone care to enlighten me on this?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

limpwrist said:


> I see a lot of people saying their accuracy improves, im curious about the shorter distance between front and rear alignment points. I love the idea of the PNP and would like to get one soon, but i have a hard time getting over this difference. It seems to me that the alignment pin would be very hard to hold true, because of the short distance between front and rear sights. Like shooting a small pistol vs a rifle. Anyone care to enlighten me on this?


The alignment pin aft of the bow riser and the target pins forward of the bow riser is the key,
.019 or .010 fiber optic pins viewed side by side will give an instant "locked in" form feed back,
Are they too sensitive .....No
Are they sensitive and pin point accurate...Yes

As far as a pistol or rifle sight similar yes but much different,a rifle "v" and forward barrel pin are forward of the balance point
Holding a bow @ full draw or holding a pistol out to aim are quite different.

PNP will give that confidence you need at Full draw every time you anchor.

We all know what can happen with a peep, I tell archer's if ya like your peep,
you can see well in low light.....you can get on target extremely fast.....you have great alignment with angled shots
then stick with it, if not you may want to look at a PNP!


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

I shoot my PnP with a peep, acutally a string splitter. I have also used a 3/16 peep. It serves just to make a hole in the string to look through and for me maintains better alignment. Since the peep is so big it does not matter if it does not rotate perfectly. Killed a doe at 20 yrds last weekend.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Frank Schneider inventor of Bow-A-Constrictor bow press Nice Ohio 11 pointer down with PNP!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Left hand CJ / PNP are ready to ship!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

APO new price $99.

Shoot straight stay thirsty my friends....


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

Is that delivered, Perry?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

$110 tyd

Ship the same day CO 2-3 days will be on your door step...

Questions after the sale...yup I'm here for you,


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

PNP / Dead Nuts 5 pin sight 

New price $199.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Hawaii, New Zealand, Canada, Norway, Idaho, Illinois, just to name a few sales this week

Thank you

Had an APO returned this week,
..... that doesn't happen very often, traditional bow hunter wanted to look to the left of the bow string
pnp not designed for that....


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I still follow this thread Perry and it seems your APO is being placed all over the map....congrats and continued success for your awesome product.


----------



## hntnnut (Jul 31, 2009)

Went to check out the the website and the link that was sent me my computer thinks is a virus.

Richard


----------



## hntnnut (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is a screen shot.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

No virus on www.perrysnopeep.com


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks my friend!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks from my England, Australia,Holland, customers!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Adjustable lights only $12. 

Most common light thread 3/8 x 32mm


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

So the apo will work on dovetail mounts to?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It attaches to the bow, then the dovetail attaches to the APO in most cases.


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anybody ever used this with the vendetta bow mounted rangefinder?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Many folks still don't realize we can set you up with an opposite aiming eye

PNP for those with vision issues...call me anytime for info 

Perry 315-245-1538

Thank you


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

mtimms said:


> Has anybody ever used this with the vendetta bow mounted rangefinder?


Not sure about that?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

PNP / CJ on sale $199.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks again folks for the recent orders....

love being busy!


----------



## cnedeer12 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thinking about purchasing one of these...I have read in some threads where some members have mentioned having issues with the APO and their Spot Hogg sights..I have a Spot Hogg Hunter, and am really considering getting one of these...anybody have experience with the Spot Hogg & APO combo?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Spot Hogg's will work well with the apo,the alignment pin on the apo is 90 degrees

Spot Hogg may have slightly angled pins but that's not an issue.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

I'm not quite in the same ball park for quality with my home made no-peep type system, but check it out and see what you think. It has worked great in low light for me and I hardly even look at it anymore, but still have to on occasion. Great for my failing eyes as well. Just something different. Here's my link;

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2299448


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Website is working but pictures are removed, will be reinstalled soon,

You can see pics @ perrys no peep on face book...

Thanks, Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

website good now....

Call or e mail me to order Thank you, Perry


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

A peep site only costs 5 bucks and it will make you a better shot!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the bump..................:nixon:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Still not sure when the right hand apo's will be done...


----------



## timothymattson (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey, could this be used to use my dominant left eye shooting right handed? Similar to the dominant eye compound rifle bow sight??
I guess you would have to have a bow that has the sight holes drilled all the way through this riser and mount it on the left side, what do you think???


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

timothymattson said:


> Hey, could this be used to use my dominant left eye shooting right handed? Similar to the dominant eye compound rifle bow sight??
> I guess you would have to have a bow that has the sight holes drilled all the way through this riser and mount it on the left side, what do you think???


YES...

Got quite a few archer's back in the game using there opposite aiming eye,

very blessed to say many wounded vets also.

Give me a buzz 315-245-1538 Thanks, Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks again 2xlung for the reference!


----------



## samlesher (Nov 2, 2012)

My Perrys No Peep just showed up today, ordered it on Thursday. I got the Copper John Dead Nuts 3 model and bolted it on my 2011 Bear Mauler. I bolted it on in my garage and immediately started trying to envision how it was going to work. I was convinced that the string was going to be in my line of site. But, I took it out to the backyard and found that the alignment pin puts my head right where it needs to be. No obstructions at all. I put four shots through it at about 10 yards and I'm immediately grouping so tight that my arrow shafts are touching. It's really amazing how simple this thing is to use. Line it up dot-to-dot. If you're torquing your bow, you see it immediately. It's idiot-proof. Wide open field of vision. 

If you're on the fence about trying it, I would definitely recommend this site. I'll post updates as I practice with it more, at longer distances, etc. But, my initial thoughts are that it's awesome.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

samlesher said:


> My Perrys No Peep just showed up today, ordered it on Thursday. I got the Copper John Dead Nuts 3 model and bolted it on my 2011 Bear Mauler. I bolted it on in my garage and immediately started trying to envision how it was going to work. I was convinced that the string was going to be in my line of site. But, I took it out to the backyard and found that the alignment pin puts my head right where it needs to be. No obstructions at all. I put four shots through it at about 10 yards and I'm immediately grouping so tight that my arrow shafts are touching. It's really amazing how simple this thing is to use. Line it up dot-to-dot. If you're torquing your bow, you see it immediately. It's idiot-proof. Wide open field of vision.
> 
> Not sure what customer you are but thank you for the post!
> 
> ...


Not sure what customer you are? but thank you for the post!

:hail:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

BG PNP leading the pack this year,

DN lll close behind!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

samlesher said:


> My Perrys No Peep just showed up today, ordered it on Thursday. I got the Copper John Dead Nuts 3 model and bolted it on my 2011 Bear Mauler. I bolted it on in my garage and immediately started trying to envision how it was going to work. I was convinced that the string was going to be in my line of site. But, I took it out to the backyard and found that the alignment pin puts my head right where it needs to be. No obstructions at all. I put four shots through it at about 10 yards and I'm immediately grouping so tight that my arrow shafts are touching. It's really amazing how simple this thing is to use. Line it up dot-to-dot. If you're torquing your bow, you see it immediately. It's idiot-proof. Wide open field of vision.
> 
> If you're on the fence about trying it, I would definitely recommend this site. I'll post updates as I practice with it more, at longer distances, etc. But, my initial thoughts are that it's awesome.


Wow: Just about the same thing I thought 3 years ago. Still getting great reviews Perry. Glad to see ya made the switch Samlesher.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Rut is on...sorry I missed your call, LOL

Please leave a message, call ya after I'm out of the woods,

Perry


----------



## alukban (May 24, 2013)

It was great talking with you today Perry!

Thanks for helping me out on getting set up on y weird short bow! :wink:

-->Andrew


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

alukban said:


> It was great talking with you today Perry!
> 
> Thanks for helping me out on getting set up on y weird short bow! :wink:
> 
> -->Andrew


APO working good?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Getting ready for Harrisburg, PA 

Hope to see ya there?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Go away snow, sales are best ever for this time of year! looking forward to spring!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

APO video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-CNKTSvloY

Hope to have Apo's done this spring, I do have some LH apo's and all full size sights in stock!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

perrys no peep said:


> APO video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-CNKTSvloY
> 
> Hope to have Apo's done this spring, I do have some LH apo's and all full size sights in stock!


better video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTTbGYel5Rk


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Great day to shoot in the north east!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Sales are good!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

How is the APO coming Perry? Be well.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

alwayslookin said:


> How is the APO coming Perry? Be well.


8-10 weeks? 

New clam shell insert


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Perrys No Peep Alignment Pin


----------



## Franzooli (Apr 15, 2015)

Ordered my BG PNP! Can't wait for it try it out.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Franzooli said:


> Ordered my BG PNP! Can't wait for it try it out.


Looking forward to your review!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

perrys no peep said:


> Looking forward to your review!


Get your PNP ? Canada customs ain't no fun lol.


----------



## Franzooli (Apr 15, 2015)

PNP received and installed. Thanks Perry! I haven't had a chance to get out and sight it in yet. With deer season still a few months away, it might be awhile before my group gets together to shoot again.

So far I'm liking the view through the PNP versus the peep. To me, it's brighter and seems to make things clearer. 

I've been fishing a lot since turkey season ended, but I'll update further once we start shooting again. Maybe if we get rained out we will shoot.


----------



## Mr-Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

That's pretty cool. How about one with a concentric circle or a crosshair? I guess a 'reticle-like' overlay approach would be difficult to execute... Anyway, neat product.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Happy 4th of July! THANK YOU VETERANS!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

New Perrys No Peep Alignment Pins going out !


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

Can you put a lens on the PNP


----------



## Mr-Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

Probably need to setup a peep w/ clarifier - kinda defeating the purpose?


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah that doesn't work for me and my old eyes then.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

My full size sight will except a lenz, but I never personality used one.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry website down for a few hours .....

New website coming today!

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

NYS Archer said:


> Can you put a lens on the PNP


You can use a lens, but without a peep in which to use a clarifyer, you are stuck using lower powered lenses (no higher than 4X. Anything higher is manageably blurry in direct sunlight, but nigh impossible to see through in lower light conditions.

I ran into this problem shooting my Anchor Sight with an Accutouch with a lens. I bought a 6X cheap out of the Classifieds, and it was blurry but usable in bright sunlight, but I couldn't see through it at all when the light started to fail.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just for the record, I started this thread in april 2011. Since then have used 3 different bows and all three have Perry's no peep and Van handle death grip. Got to love em both.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

New website will be up tonight ! 7-20-15


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Pnp


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Perry: Instead of the black background why not superimpose the deer and show yardage and this would help other understand a little better.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

The picture is see thru, apparently the back ground setting is black on my AT settings?

All 3 sight rings will be on my website this week PNP-BlackGold....PNP - Tackdriver .....AP Alignment Pin.

Website guy is on vacation.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Patiently waiting to see the tackdriver


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*PNP Tack Driver*

PNP Tack Driver


----------



## Franzooli (Apr 15, 2015)

*My take on the PNP....*

Fishing hasn't been good this year, so I went out this morning to get my PNP setup. This happened during final tuning from 20 yards out. Yes I technically missed the centre, but I was still fine tuning and I got tired.









I'm still a beginner, but I'm sure this will help me develop and keep good form in no time!

Thanks for a great product Perry!!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*I've got Perry's no Peep for sale in the AT classifieds*...my son wanted to go back to his single pin dial sight.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2687225


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Franzooli said:


> Fishing hasn't been good this year, so I went out this morning to get my PNP setup. This happened during final tuning from 20 yards out. Yes I technically missed the centre, but I was still fine tuning and I got tired.
> 
> View attachment 2587178
> 
> ...


Thank you Franzooli.

Rookie shooting robin hood first time sighting in PNP.

This has happened many times with my pnp customers, but ya can't believe how many internet archer's

want to share the information that a PNP will never work as well as a peep sight ? ( archers that have never used a pnp)

Thanks again for the positive real life feed back!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Bow torque, shoot, bad anchor point.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More testimonials...


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Hawaii Hog


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks to all my new 2015 customers!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Trying to become a AT sponsor again...phone # ?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Not too late to dial in a PNP.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Many opposite aiming eye customers this year, so rewarding to get an archer with vision issues up and shooting again!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Kudos to Perry for manufacturing an outstanding bow sight. Hands down, this is the best bow sight system for right handed people shooting with their left dominant eye. It is well designed and constructed of quality materials. I've used a peep sight for 35 years before switching over and can honestly say my groupings are tighter than they've ever been plus, you eliminate the negatives of a peep sight. This bow sight should be sold in every sporting goods store. If you are right hander who is left eye dominant, don't spend the time and money converting to a left handed bow. Use Perry's No Peep system. Sighting in was quick and easy. After a couple hours of sighting in and practice I was ready to hunt.
Jeff Hollar - Iowa


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Seems every customer this coming over to the house to get a PNP has too long of a draw length.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Just put a " Steady Form" on my bow ....what a combo with PNP!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Season opener soon!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Glad to have the Pigman shooting a Perrys No Peep!


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Perry i'll be changing over to some sort of no peep device next year and am looking at all for what sights they work with. I've already asked you about if your device works with a lens and thanks for that reply.
Now can you answer me if it works with a multipin slider such as the hog father sight, or some other sight that utilizes a roaming pin.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

NYS Archer said:


> Hey Perry i'll be changing over to some sort of no peep device next year and am looking at all for what sights they work with. I've already asked you about if your device works with a lens and thanks for that reply.
> Now can you answer me if it works with a multipin slider such as the hog father sight, or some other sight that utilizes a roaming pin.


Not a sight that moves the whole head, a G5 movable pin sight works well.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Get ask this question alot: Can I use just the alignment pin, for opposite eye aiming...answer in some cases.

but a custom made opposite aiming eye "full sight" is best.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats Pigman on your Maine moose great shooting with Bear archery and Perrys No Peep alignment pin!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSb9TuaFjss

coyotes love PNP


----------



## Franzooli (Apr 15, 2015)

*Almost Number 2!*

Deer season's been slow. From torrential rains to farmers cleaning up/prepping their fields to trespassing hunters coming in midway through our hunt, there's just been too much going on for the deer to come by. So back inside to practice some more until the rut is on.

Happy (sad?) to report I almost got another Robin Hood! Top arrow is my first one, middle arrow probably would have been my second one if I was shooting field points. The practice broadhead (3rd arrow) hit the nock, deflected sideways and smashed into the back brick wall, snapping the arrow. I've 4 lost Carnivores and had many many vanes replaced, but totally worth it!

I was still having anchoring issues with the finger release. Once I got the PNP set up, I found myself on many occasion, forcing the pins to align after I drew back. It took a lot of concentration and fidgeting to re-establish where I was anchored, how much my arm was bent etc etc to get the shot.

I've since moved to a thumb release and I'm finding with 2 knuckles as anchor points, I'm way more consistent. Had to re-adjust the PNP, but now I'm much more confident my form is consistently the same! If I have any misses, it's something I've done wrong.

Oh, and I do get a few more minutes of hunt time vs the 3 other guys with peeps. I let one of them look and it's noticeably brighter.

If I get a new bow this Christmas, I'll be getting another PNP!!

Thanks again for a great product!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Great to hear hope your season picks up chasing is starting here in NY!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Hate to hear a bad hunting story's because of peep sight issues.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Buck's seem to be on lock down here....warm days


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Lots of testimonials coming in!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the post Franzooli, sounds like ya got your form were you want it!

PNP will { indicate repeatable form } the shot / release is all you, congrats on some great shooting!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Caught Pigman on sportsmans channel tonight at 8:30 pm


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

perrys no peep said:


> Lots of testimonials coming in!


Why don't you pay a sponsorship fee like the others ?, instead of pushing your products with lame updates from nobody  *It's insulting to the REAL site sponsors, **buck the cash up or quit pushing your wares here*.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

2 wraps of fiber seems to work best for alignment pin.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

samlesher said:


> My Perrys No Peep just showed up today, ordered it on Thursday. I got the Copper John Dead Nuts 3 model and bolted it on my 2011 Bear Mauler. I bolted it on in my garage and immediately started trying to envision how it was going to work. I was convinced that the string was going to be in my line of site. But, I took it out to the backyard and found that the alignment pin puts my head right where it needs to be. No obstructions at all. I put four shots through it at about 10 yards and I'm immediately grouping so tight that my arrow shafts are touching. It's really amazing how simple this thing is to use. Line it up dot-to-dot. If you're torquing your bow, you see it immediately. It's idiot-proof. Wide open field of vision.
> 
> If you're on the fence about trying it, I would definitely recommend this site. I'll post updates as I practice with it more, at longer distances, etc. But, my initial thoughts are that it's awesome.


Thanks Samlesher, hope the long range shots are spot on!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes we do use Nanoptics fiber optic.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Alignment pin vertical tension bolt 6-32 x .625


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Florida water buff with PNP!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Hows everyone doing with spring turkey season ?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Busy this spring thanks again !


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Bwana said:


> Why don't you pay a sponsorship fee like the others ?, instead of pushing your products with lame updates from nobody  *It's insulting to the REAL site sponsors, **buck the cash up or quit pushing your wares here*.


So a 5 year old thread that you keep bumping, the only guy posting on it...and still can't pay the site sponsor fee huh ?...how much money have you made off this site in 5 years ?...*cheap azz* can't pay like everyone else, guess we owe you free advertising huh ?

I'd say your product isn't very good considering no one here endorses it, and you can't make any money from it :darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
I made one several moons back. Using a front and rear sight attach to my sight side bar for front and rear alignment
Another product came out mean while I bought it and put mine in a storage box.
Some times simple is better. ] Later.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I too have tried others. They all work well in low light. Only after trying the others, I can say PNP is what I use today. It works better than all the others I've used in the past. It truly is a good product. Why he doesn't sponsor Archery Talk is beyond me. It is well worth the money spent.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> I too have tried others. They all work well in low light. Only after trying the others, I can say PNP is what I use today. It works better than all the others I've used in the past. It truly is a good product. *Why he doesn't sponsor Archery Talk is beyond me.* It is well worth the money spent.


That's my point, we don't have free advertising for cheap azz's here...you pay a fee to be a sponsor, it's not fair to the other sponsors....it shows a serious lack of integrity in my opinion.


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

Does he have 10 threads open, and spams them 20 times a day?


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

poetic said:


> Does he have 10 threads open, and spams them 20 times a day?


Not sure, don't care if he pays the fee like the real sponsors...he can bump them 10 times a day. 

Without the sponsors the lights go out here, support the REAL sponsors .


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't think he has actually started any threads. What it looks like, as happened in this thread. I tried it and loved it. I put it up so that others might find out about it and like it for themselves. That is allowable by any AT member. I didn't think about this thread going for 5 years. I think it is about time that Perry became a sponsor. It would be well worth it to him.
C'mon man pony up.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> I don't think he has actually started any threads. What it looks like, as happened in this thread. I tried it and loved it. I put it up so that others might find out about it and like it for themselves. That is allowable by any AT member. *I didn't think about this thread going for 5 years. I think it is about time that Perry became a sponsor. It would be well worth it to him.
> C'mon man pony up.*


Yep 5 years of bumps to push your product is ridiculous, and an abuse of the site. Constantly pushing his web site, and pasting it on his signature is a low class move too. If you want privileges like that then you become a sponsor. The kind vendors that sponsor AT are imperative to it's existence, and Perry is insulting sponsors every time he bumps it...I'm sure he's gotten his "free" money's worth by now, nobody else got free advertising...it's part of business.

*x2* "it's about time Perry pony'd up the cash", or get off the bus.


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump it up to the top... Haha


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Was a sponsor for 5 years,


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

perrys no peep said:


> Was a sponsor for 5 years,


*WAS* is the key word, the sponsor button is on the top left corner of the page. 

You continue to push your product unashamed of the fact that you aren't a sponsor here, you insult our site sponsors every time you do it...it's time you buck up the cash from your free advertising, other members/sponsors have posted in agreement.

As a "man of faith" you should be ashamed of your actions, you are stealing every time...and Jesus nor God likes that behavior.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

...thunder and lightning....


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

7thgenmt said:


> ...thunder and lightning....


Psalm 11:6
Upon the wicked he shall rain snares, fire and brimstone, and an horrible tempest: this shall be the portion of their cup.


----------



## dagwood64 (May 9, 2014)

Bwana said:


> Psalm 11:6
> Upon the wicked he shall rain snares, fire and brimstone, and an horrible tempest: this shall be the portion of their cup.


" Stop judging and you will not be judged. Stop condemning and you will not be condemned. Forgive and you will be forgiven." Luke 6:37


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you all service men and woman for our freedom!

Hope you all had a thankful blessed Memorial day.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

perrys no peep said:


> Thank you all service men and woman for our freedom!
> 
> Hope you all had a thankful blessed Memorial day.


Lame ! but hey some more free advertising for a cheap azz :darkbeer:


----------



## dagwood64 (May 9, 2014)

I see nothing lame in thanking our men and women that serve our country, so that we may be free; especially those who made the ultimate sacrifice!
Also thank you for posting, so he can get more free advertising.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Lots questions if the "alignment pin only" will work with slider type adjustable single pins sights > No


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

G5 makes a sight with a movable lower pin and that will work with the alignment pin only.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

We use Nanoptics in all our sights.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Pay up for sponsorship


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Loosen tension cap screw ( in windage rod ) for Both alignment pin and BG vertical moment.


----------

